# BREAKING: RIOTING in Baltimore...



## Mad_Cabbie (Apr 25, 2015)

Peaceful protest are turning into riots, confrontations with police ... situation beginning to look somewhat unstable.

Mad Cabbie NOT taking fares to or from B-more.


----------



## bucs90 (Apr 25, 2015)

All over a guy that a month ago not a single rioter would've given a two cent fuck about.


----------



## WinterBorn (Apr 25, 2015)

If it happening downtown, there won't be any noticeable damage.  That is an ugly city.


----------



## HenryBHough (Apr 25, 2015)

And it's not even hot, humid summer yet!

No question!  Obama's legacy is going to be The Great American Race War.

But is that what George Soros wanted?


----------



## ScienceRocks (Apr 25, 2015)

This does the opposite of getting justice. This pisses the rest of the country off and makes them hate you.

Destruction of other peoples property is stupid.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Apr 25, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> All over a guy that a month ago not a single rioter would've given a two cent fuck about.




It is about hatred of whites. This is just a reason to destroy and show that hatred. 4,300 black on black murder per year and you hear not a peep about them.


----------



## Rozman (Apr 25, 2015)

Like the man said...
No justice no peace.....


----------



## bucs90 (Apr 25, 2015)

CNN reporting that they're blocking entrances for the Orioles vs Red Sox game.

Yep. THAT is how to grow support for your cause...disrupting traffic and ruining peoples brunch and bringing political riots to the ball parks where a dad is spending a day with his children. 

If anything. ...people are gonna start sympathizing with the cops who have to deal with these animals daily.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Apr 25, 2015)

Rozman said:


> Like the man said...
> No justice no peace.....



What kind of justice is this??? Mob justice?


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Apr 25, 2015)

This one not really about race, guys -- more of a police brutality matter.


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Apr 25, 2015)

Matthew said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > All over a guy that a month ago not a single rioter would've given a two cent fuck about.
> ...



No, Mathew, that's how YOU see it, because you see race in EVERYTHING.


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Apr 25, 2015)

HenryBHough said:


> And it's not even hot, humid summer yet!
> 
> No question!  Obama's legacy is going to be The Great American Race War.
> 
> But is that what George Soros wanted?



How the Fuck is this Obama's fault?


----------



## JoshuaZ (Apr 25, 2015)

HenryBHough said:


> No question!  Obama's legacy is going to be The Great American Race War.



So to be clear, you think that a large-scale black v. white race war will occur by about when?


----------



## LoneLaugher (Apr 25, 2015)

JoshuaZ said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> > No question!  Obama's legacy is going to be The Great American Race War.
> ...



According to these jokers...it's already going on. And...it is worse than any civil unrest this nation has ever seen. And...Obama and Holder are the reason.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Apr 25, 2015)

Mad_Cabbie said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...



No, reality see that 4,300 black on black murders per year mean very little to these people. Why are they rioting if race isn't the drive? Surely they don't care enough about black life if they don't think all black life is worthy of being fought for???

People like you insult and offer not a thing to fix the mess.


----------



## Kondor3 (Apr 25, 2015)

WinterBorn said:


> If it happening downtown, there won't be any noticeable damage.  That is an ugly city.


Hopefully, it's happening in the rioters own communities... they're really good at burning-down their own shit... retards.


----------



## Kondor3 (Apr 25, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> JoshuaZ said:
> 
> 
> > HenryBHough said:
> ...


Sure... why not?... sounds like a fun premise for a point-of-departure... while we sit back and laugh at them burning down their own neighborhoods.


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Apr 25, 2015)

Matthew said:


> Mad_Cabbie said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



Mathew, how did I insult you? Are you saying that you AREN'T a racist? You are peeing on my leg and telling me that "it's raining!"

Good Lord!


----------



## AmericanFirst (Apr 25, 2015)

Blacks have no shame.


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Apr 25, 2015)

Kondor3 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > If it happening downtown, there won't be any noticeable damage.  That is an ugly city.
> ...



Downtown. They are blocking the stadium and the Oriole's game is about to let out.


----------



## AmericanFirst (Apr 25, 2015)

Mad_Cabbie said:


> This one not really about race, guys -- more of a police brutality matter.


It's about race, if the victim were white you would hear nothing about it.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 25, 2015)




----------



## Kondor3 (Apr 25, 2015)

Mad_Cabbie said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


Time to bring-in the horse-police, then... a little dose of cavalry goes a long way.


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Apr 25, 2015)

Kondor3 said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > JoshuaZ said:
> ...



They aren't burning down anything. They are blocking the streets and BREAKING into stores. No, not in "their own" neighborhood.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 25, 2015)

Dumbies didnt know Baltimore wasnt whiteyville so they had to go looking for some


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 25, 2015)

Manonthestreet said:


>


Where is Al Sharpton when you need him? And where is Jesse?


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Apr 25, 2015)

Manonthestreet said:


> Dumbies didnt know Baltimore wasnt whiteyville so they had to go looking for some



They aren't looking for white people. Boy, the stupid is strong with this thread.


----------



## Kondor3 (Apr 25, 2015)

Mad_Cabbie said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...


Not in their own neighborhood, after all?

Atypical.

Too bad.

It's far more fun when they burn down their own stuff.

The rest of the country typically sits back and laughs at them while they do.

Oh, well, this time, they'll just have to bring-in the cavalry, to life the reported blockade of the stadium.

Oh, and water-cannons and tasers and stun-grenades and tear-gas, and walls of shields and batons, would make for great fun, as well.

Don't want to be on the receiving end of that?

Don't blockade a sports stadium and begin looting during the course of your pathetic dumbass protests.

Duh...


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Apr 25, 2015)

AmericanFirst said:


> Mad_Cabbie said:
> 
> 
> > This one not really about race, guys -- more of a police brutality matter.
> ...



No, it isn't. Most police officers in Bmore are black.


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Apr 25, 2015)

Kondor3 said:


> Mad_Cabbie said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...



Well, that was the plan a couple years ago with the million truck protest on the Washington DC beltway, remember? That was a protest against Obama so I guess THAT was alright? Especially since mist of the truckers we're white.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 25, 2015)

Mad_Cabbie said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> > Dumbies didnt know Baltimore wasnt whiteyville so they had to go looking for some
> ...


Exactly what they are doing.......


----------



## Kondor3 (Apr 25, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> Where is Al Sharpton when you need him? And where is Jesse?


In the basement, busy printing-up another several thousand Race Cards to hand out...


----------



## Kondor3 (Apr 25, 2015)

Mad_Cabbie said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Mad_Cabbie said:
> ...


By Jove, I think you've got it...


----------



## HUGGY (Apr 25, 2015)

HenryBHough said:


> And it's not even hot, humid summer yet!
> 
> No question!  Obama's legacy is going to be The Great American Race War.
> 
> But is that what George Soros wanted?



Of course it will.  This just in!  Did you know the POTUS is responsible for that awful smell coming out of your ass?


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 25, 2015)

HUGGY said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> > And it's not even hot, humid summer yet!
> ...


He started his presidency dissing cops and he has continued doing it and he did it again in Ferguson and he is leading by example.He probably told Al and Jesse to stay away because the protesters know what to do now without them.


----------



## StormyToo (Apr 25, 2015)

Mad_Cabbie said:


> This one not really about race, guys -- more of a police brutality matter.



It sure is about racism.... racism against whites.  The blacks are the racist.


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Apr 25, 2015)

StormyToo said:


> Mad_Cabbie said:
> 
> 
> > This one not really about race, guys -- more of a police brutality matter.
> ...



Um ... OK.


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Apr 25, 2015)

Kondor3 said:


> Mad_Cabbie said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...



Except about thirty truckers showed....


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Apr 25, 2015)

Manonthestreet said:


> Mad_Cabbie said:
> 
> 
> > Manonthestreet said:
> ...



Dude, what fucking ever.


----------



## HUGGY (Apr 25, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > HenryBHough said:
> ...



I got pulled over a few years ago by a cop that cut me off then slammed on his brakes.  He told me* I was driving erratically*.  I suggested he was entirely at fault and asked him "if he was just having a bad day". Then I said "Get a grip and stop being an asshole". He told me to "watch my smart mouth" then he jumped in his B & W and sped off without writing me a ticket.  

That was my last contact with a cop that had it in his mind I was doing something wrong.  It was at least ten years ago.

Cops are human too.  Once in a blue moon you will be the next guy he talks to after having a very trying experience.

You don't have to take shit from an out of control cop.  But don't ever lie to them and give one reason to extend the contact.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 25, 2015)

Watched CNN last nite, in half hr nobody could ID what happened. Was walking when put into the van and at stop one and two I think but not end of the line. Biggest complaint was aid should have been rendered at scene,  for what they didnt say, he wasnt buckled and they dont know if that contributed. They also picked up another person and put him in back.


----------



## AmericanFirst (Apr 25, 2015)

Mad_Cabbie said:


> AmericanFirst said:
> 
> 
> > Mad_Cabbie said:
> ...


I said victim.


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Apr 25, 2015)

AmericanFirst said:


> Mad_Cabbie said:
> 
> 
> > AmericanFirst said:
> ...



Boy, this is fun.

Bye!


----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 25, 2015)

facts inconvenient...seeyabye...... why are they engaging the cops.....cause they are black.......why did they set off for the ball park.......look at who goes to the games


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Apr 25, 2015)

Anyway, the protesters have been pushed back a few blocks away from the stadium. The protesters have been thinned out quite a bit to a few groups of about a dozen or so people. 

Not any violence against citizens per se, more like vandleism and looting.


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Apr 25, 2015)

WHITES and blacks are protesting, by the way.


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Apr 25, 2015)

Manonthestreet said:


> facts inconvenient...seeyabye...... why are they engaging the cops.....cause they are black.......why did they set off for the ball park.......look at who goes to the games



People of ALL races go to the games.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Apr 25, 2015)

The animals show their true selves:



> Others were seen looting a 7-Eleven convenience store, smashing a Michael Kors storefront, and blocking intersections, with one motorist getting a rock through her car window, CBS affiliate WBAL reported.


----------



## Katzndogz (Apr 25, 2015)

HUGGY said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...


The last contact I had with a cop I was in the left lane.  He was in the right lane.  There was some construction so I stopped so the cop car could move to the left.  He did.  Then used his loud speaker to have me pull over once we cleared the construction.  He had me get out of the car and produce license,  registration and insurance.   He wanted to know why I didn't want him behind me.  I asked him if he was so removed from road courtesy that he couldn't recognize it when he saw it.  

His response was that courtesy wasn't something he was familiar with.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 25, 2015)




----------



## Missourian (Apr 25, 2015)

Manonthestreet said:


>


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Apr 25, 2015)

Manonthestreet said:


>



There's a deep drive into right field, it's going back,... way back,... it's gone !!!


----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 25, 2015)

Trey Yingst on Twitter A McDonalds is being smashed up right now FreddieGray http t.co HlHRjklSkj


----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 25, 2015)

Kevin Rector on Twitter Just watched 7 11 on Light St north of Lombard just had it s door smashed was looted some. http t.co dkKe9du5Zq


----------



## Rocko (Apr 25, 2015)

This is becoming a common occurrence. how sad.


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 25, 2015)




----------



## Rocko (Apr 25, 2015)

Moonglow said:


>



Looks like Hussein.


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 25, 2015)

Manonthestreet said:


>


Double to right field.


----------



## Nutz (Apr 25, 2015)

How boring...racist being racists...USMB style.  SEO will bring in the creme of the stormfront crop now!  USMB will reach legendary status as a hate site before long. I wonder which racist teaper will put us in the spotlight by engaging in a hate murder  

Matthew...no, he is a gimp.
Tipsy...no, just a drunk whore.
Stephanie...if she can get other to roll with her. 
Fake Marine....BINGO!


----------



## Nutz (Apr 25, 2015)

Manonthestreet said:


> Kevin Rector on Twitter Just watched 7 11 on Light St north of Lombard just had it s door smashed was looted some. http t.co dkKe9du5Zq


More than likely a racist teaper liar.  I mean...it was on TWITTER!  Must be true.  If not, USMB will float that narrative because it fits well with the overall attitude of hate on this site.


----------



## StormyToo (Apr 25, 2015)

Manonthestreet said:


> Trey Yingst on Twitter A McDonalds is being smashed up right now FreddieGray http t.co HlHRjklSkj



And McDonald's did what to Freddie Gray?


----------



## StormyToo (Apr 25, 2015)

Manonthestreet said:


> Kevin Rector on Twitter Just watched 7 11 on Light St north of Lombard just had it s door smashed was looted some. http t.co dkKe9du5Zq



Wow..  7/11 was involved in the injuries to Freddie Gray, too.


----------



## Rocko (Apr 25, 2015)

While Obozo rubs elbows with celebs at the W.H. Correspondents dinner.


----------



## Katzndogz (Apr 25, 2015)

It would be news if black people weren't rioting.  It's saturday night.  They get drunk and drugged up then ready for a street party.


----------



## Katzndogz (Apr 25, 2015)

StormyToo said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> > Kevin Rector on Twitter Just watched 7 11 on Light St north of Lombard just had it s door smashed was looted some. http t.co dkKe9du5Zq
> ...


Maybe he hit his head last time he robbed the place.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 25, 2015)

Vid to go along.... might be inconvenient though..............


----------



## Nutz (Apr 25, 2015)

StormyToo said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> > Kevin Rector on Twitter Just watched 7 11 on Light St north of Lombard just had it s door smashed was looted some. http t.co dkKe9du5Zq
> ...


Looks like we have a new member from stormfront!  The USMB teapers are ecstatic!


----------



## Katzndogz (Apr 25, 2015)

Nutz said:


> How boring...racist being racists...USMB style.  SEO will bring in the creme of the stormfront crop now!  USMB will reach legendary status as a hate site before long. I wonder which racist teaper will put us in the spotlight by engaging in a hate murder
> 
> Matthew...no, he is a gimp.
> Tipsy...no, just a drunk whore.
> ...


Did you choose the name Nutz because your boyfriend keeps his in your mouth?


----------



## StormyToo (Apr 25, 2015)

Rocko said:


> While Obozo rubs elbows with celebs at the W.H. Correspondents dinner.



Maybe the protestors should stroll on over to the Correspondents' dinner.  I am sure they would get a warm welcome. At least they would get a lot of press coverage.


----------



## Nutz (Apr 25, 2015)

Manonthestreet said:


> Vid to go along.... might be inconvenient though..............


Is it going to show *some* looting?

Fucking teapers. 

Please start your race war...I am ready for you.


----------



## Nutz (Apr 25, 2015)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > How boring...racist being racists...USMB style.  SEO will bring in the creme of the stormfront crop now!  USMB will reach legendary status as a hate site before long. I wonder which racist teaper will put us in the spotlight by engaging in a hate murder
> ...


I heard you will do it for $1 and some meth.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 25, 2015)

This was Wednesday, old white guy beat into a coma
Police Dundalk man attacked by group of juveniles Maryland News - WBAL Home


----------



## Rocko (Apr 25, 2015)

Nutz said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> > Vid to go along.... might be inconvenient though..............
> ...



Calm down buddie, nobody in their right mind wants a race war.


----------



## HenryBHough (Apr 25, 2015)

JoshuaZ said:


> So to be clear, you think that a large-scale black v. white race war will occur by about when?



Have you been deprived of TV, radio and newspapers for a long, long time?


----------



## Katzndogz (Apr 25, 2015)

Nutz said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...


You smell too bad for the cheapest whore.  Go find a tranny with dick intact.


----------



## Nutz (Apr 25, 2015)

Rocko said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > Manonthestreet said:
> ...


Ask your ilk...they have been screaming for it fr a while.  Hell, they have changed USMB into a premier hate site to achieve that goal.  

Bring it.


----------



## Katzndogz (Apr 25, 2015)

Rocko said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > Manonthestreet said:
> ...


No body wants one.  We just need one.  Badly.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 25, 2015)

Who is calling for race war?


----------



## Rocko (Apr 25, 2015)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...



What do you think a race war will accomplish?


----------



## Nutz (Apr 25, 2015)

Manonthestreet said:


> Who is calling for race war?


Sheesh, you wanna trade teaper pictures?  
There are probably millions of them.

But serious question...when MLK used that chant...was he calling for a race war?  Let's hear the truth of what you think of MLK, you teaper.


----------



## Nutz (Apr 25, 2015)

Rocko said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > Rocko said:
> ...


----------



## HenryBHough (Apr 25, 2015)

The timing is all wrong on this for Obama!

They should have waited until late October, 2016 to allow him to declare nationwide martial law and cancel the elections - for the public safety!


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 25, 2015)

StormyToo said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > While Obozo rubs elbows with celebs at the W.H. Correspondents dinner.
> ...


Sure would. It's a long stroll from Lombard St to Pennsylvania Avenue.


----------



## JoshuaZ (Apr 25, 2015)

HenryBHough said:


> JoshuaZ said:
> 
> 
> > So to be clear, you think that a large-scale black v. white race war will occur by about when?
> ...



I'll take from that that you think that and other comments here, that you think we are in the beginning of one. Question: when do you think it will become so severe as to be the general consensus in the US that a race war is occurring?


----------



## Rocko (Apr 25, 2015)

Nutz said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...



I know USMB does have all kinds of bigots, I wouldn't call it a hate site though, and I've yet to experience any kind of recruiting for any sort of race war.


----------



## HenryBHough (Apr 25, 2015)

Recruiting?

No.

Just grim acceptance that it's now official regime policy.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 25, 2015)

Nutz said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> > Who is calling for race war?
> ...





Nutz said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> > Who is calling for race war?
> ...



Why dont you show where MLK advocated violence,,,,,these guys have alrdy demonstrated they believe its the answer...follows em wherever they go


----------



## Nutz (Apr 25, 2015)

Rocko said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > Rocko said:
> ...


You should keep your eyes open.  It is an interesting scheme they have going.


----------



## Nutz (Apr 25, 2015)

Manonthestreet said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > Manonthestreet said:
> ...


Those guys...what did they do?  Please be specific.  

Again, MLK used the slogan, No Justice, No Peace.  What do you really think about MLK?


----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 25, 2015)

Read rest of sign.....they are violent he was not.....pretty simple


----------



## Nutz (Apr 25, 2015)

Manonthestreet said:


> Read rest of sign.....they are violent he was not.....pretty simple


What did those people in that picture do?  Please be specific.  Is posing for a picture now a violent act?


----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 25, 2015)

see the violence posted alrdy........ see the call for revolution......and you wonder why mods ignore your non-sense


----------



## Nutz (Apr 25, 2015)

What about this sign...even more egregious.  Teapers want a revolution because a vote didn't go their way. These guys are fighting an institution.


----------



## Katzndogz (Apr 25, 2015)

There is nothing going on in Baltimore that a few dozen Korean shop owners couldn't take care of.


----------



## Nutz (Apr 25, 2015)

Manonthestreet said:


> see the violence posted alrdy........ see the call for revolution......and you wonder why mods ignore your non-sense


What did the guys in the picture do?  Is everyone protesting breaking the law.  The majority? A few?  Please be specific.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 25, 2015)

dont see any teabagger riots ...have you


----------



## Nutz (Apr 25, 2015)

Manonthestreet said:


> dont see any teabagger riots ...have you


Bundy ranch.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 25, 2015)

LLMMAAOOOO


----------



## HenryBHough (Apr 25, 2015)

*The question:*



Rocko said:


> What do you think a race war will accomplish?



*The answer?"*

Martial law and dismissal of Congress; cancellation of elections; open dictatorship?

But only, of course, for our own good!


----------



## Kondor3 (Apr 26, 2015)

Mad_Cabbie said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Mad_Cabbie said:
> ...


True... then again, it was your analogy, not mine, and I really couldn't give a rat's ass about the protesters in Baltimore, other than to laugh at them when they get their skulls thumped.


----------



## August West (Apr 26, 2015)

HenryBHough said:


> And it's not even hot, humid summer yet!
> 
> No question!  Obama's legacy is going to be The Great American Race War.
> 
> But is that what George Soros wanted?


Obama and Soros? You need to seek help. Fucking idiot!


----------



## Missourian (Apr 26, 2015)

Manonthestreet said:


> LLMMAAOOOO


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Apr 26, 2015)

I'm so happy to have inadvertently made a "Stormfront light" thread! 

Good times....


----------



## LoneLaugher (Apr 26, 2015)

So....what's the body count from these "riots"?


----------



## bucs90 (Apr 27, 2015)

Holy shit!!!! Breaking on Fox....Baltimore's high school youth have declared a "purge" and are engaged in a Palestinian style assault on cops!! Rushing the police line and tbrowing rocks! Coos are in RETREAT!!! Some cops are throwing rocks back haha!! 

The overhead helicopter video is crazy! Looks like some middle east shit! 

Oh damn!! MRAP just moved in....here comes the gas!!!!

POPCORN!!! BAGEL BITES!!! This shits better than Hollywood!


----------



## bucs90 (Apr 27, 2015)

It looks like something 28 days zombie shit!!!

Cops and punk thugs throwing bricks back and forth at each other!

This is getting scary. 

Is our president gonna take leadership??? Afterall...like Trayvon....these could be his sons too.


----------



## dannyboys (Apr 27, 2015)

This is just the beginning of an all out race war. Once the bomb goes off the negro race will be 'open season'. God help anyone in the line of fire. 
A 308 Norma Magnum can explode a watermelon from six football fields away. There are tens of MILLIONS of long gun owners who are reaching the end of their patience with subhuman negro violent behavior.


----------



## bucs90 (Apr 27, 2015)

Oh my God!!! Fox showing a second retreat by cops...swarming mob of black youth hurling bricks at cops...police line is retreating and surrendering the street. 

The cops are just "taking it". The barrages of rocks and bricks...they are being struck and just standing through it...no arrests...no retaliation.  

Just saw a cop hit in the head by a concrete chunk thrown...which is DEADLY force....and coos kept retreating. 

Time to unleash SWAT. Fuck em.


----------



## bucs90 (Apr 27, 2015)

National Guard has been put on standby.

These wonderful diverse culturally beautiful youths....such a wonderful future generation we have.


----------



## EverCurious (Apr 27, 2015)

They won't, the mayor basically gave the mob open season and tied the police's hands.

We just have to hope no officers die in the "venting"


----------



## LogikAndReazon (Apr 27, 2015)

"Purge" lol. ignorant twats.....


----------



## dannyboys (Apr 27, 2015)

Time for the S. Korean snipers to be bused in.
BOBO's too busy getting 'fisted' by Jarett to care.


----------



## bucs90 (Apr 27, 2015)

The thugs have taken several intersections.  Police lines have ceded them and surrendered those areas. The police commanders have decided to excercise EXTREME restraint and have retreated often. 

Good tactic? I dont know. The cops could obviously win this skirmish instantly with ease. But it would intensify it.


----------



## Katzndogz (Apr 27, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> It looks like something 28 days zombie shit!!!
> 
> Cops and punk thugs throwing bricks back and forth at each other!
> 
> ...


The presidunce has sent a white hut delegation to the funeral.


----------



## B. Kidd (Apr 27, 2015)

The dismantling of America........one city at a time.


----------



## BlackSand (Apr 27, 2015)

Rumor has it the Crips and Bloods in Baltimore have decided to join forces and start "taking out" cops.
Think of the progress the cops have made in getting the gangs to unite and stop killing each other.

.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Apr 27, 2015)

Time to get out rubber bullets and water cannon.
America, the times are a changin'.


----------



## bucs90 (Apr 27, 2015)

The outstanding black sheriff of Milwaukee County on Fox just ridiculed it saying the police MUST restore order..."optics be damned". I agree.

Bring in the buses. Bring in National Guard. Lock em all up. Defend oneself.


----------



## bucs90 (Apr 27, 2015)

BlackSand said:


> Rumor has it the Crips and Bloods in Baltimore have decided to join forces and start "taking out" cops.
> Think of the progress the cops have made in getting the gangs to unite and stop killing each other.
> 
> .



Its true. Baltimore PD issued an intell warning saying its 100% credible. Bloods, Crips and a gang called the "Black Gorillaz" have united to kill cops.


----------



## BlackSand (Apr 27, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Time to get out rubber bullets and water cannon.
> America, the times are a changin'.



Crud ... If this gets any better some idiot will want to make it pay-per-view.


.


----------



## bucs90 (Apr 27, 2015)

Black sheriff of Milwaukee:

"A month ago these black youth would've shot Freddie Grey for bumping into them in the nightclub. They dont care about him."

Truer words never spoken.


----------



## bucs90 (Apr 27, 2015)

A ROLLING CARJACKING!!!! A herd of thugs smashed a window and a thug dives into the window as the car speeds off!!! Hes trying to do a rolling carjacking!!!

The zoos cages are down America! !!!!


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Apr 27, 2015)

Let 'em go at it, their whole cause will lose all credibility, and the vast majority of Americans will end any support they had.


----------



## BlackSand (Apr 27, 2015)

I cannot wait until the White House puts the cops on the drone target list to support equality and fairness.

.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Apr 27, 2015)

Do you guys have enough lotion and tissue paper to last the evening?


----------



## BlackSand (Apr 27, 2015)

I think the Justice Department is gong to have to call Janet Reno back in on this one ... She knows how to handle the dissidents when they step out of line.

.


----------



## Stephanie (Apr 27, 2015)

They rioted while Obama and his media lapdogs lived it up just down the road

They couldn't bother to report on it like they SWARMED Ferguson

Both are disgusting. the lamestream ass sucking up to the DNC and Obama is a piss poor excuse for a leader


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Apr 27, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> Do you guys have enough lotion and tissue paper to last the evening?



Can you spare some ?


----------



## deltex1 (Apr 27, 2015)

Fuck em up, yo...


----------



## ScienceRocks (Apr 27, 2015)

This is the problem with black people and why they're poor. They double down on idiocy and destruction instead of working to make things better.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 27, 2015)

Shoot them. Fuck them. Shoot their black asses.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 27, 2015)

And whats with the dumbassed mayor saying to give them space so they can loot and destroy? She gonna pay for whatever is looted and destroyed? What a moron.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 27, 2015)

Crowd of *youths* kicking in police car windows, *youths* throwing rocks. Call them what they are. A bunch of black thug n*ggers. Enough of the tippy toeing.


----------



## bucs90 (Apr 27, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> Do you guys have enough lotion and tissue paper to last the evening?



Oh yeah. These animal hordes...like you...cant sustain this effort. We know they cant put in 8 hours of labor in a single day...so this thing will be over before sundown. 



The Maryland State Police have been called in. 


Thank you to all the lefties and thugs. You're showing the world....exactly the type of subhumans that cops have to deal with 24/7 while the rest of us watch American Idol and eat dinner at night.

If nothing else...America's silent majority is gonna be even more appreciative that cops hold these creatures back.


----------



## BlackSand (Apr 27, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Shoot them. Fuck them. Shoot their black asses.



I bet Lon Tomohisa Horiuchi hasn't lost all his skills yet ... And he has some experience in this kind of stuff.

.


----------



## Mac1958 (Apr 27, 2015)

Hey, who can blame them?  

Their President sent a delegation to the funeral, they look at that as support.

.


----------



## bucs90 (Apr 27, 2015)

TAKE BACK THE STREETS!

THIS IS FUCKING RIDICULOUS.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 27, 2015)

Dey be so bad, kicking a pohleese car. So bad. Dancing around it, waving dey arms clapping dey han's den runnin' when a bigger pohleese armored car shows up. lol. So brave.


----------



## Mac1958 (Apr 27, 2015)

7 evil cops hurt so far.


----------



## Meathead (Apr 27, 2015)

Watched that. The lowest form of animal behavior. I don't think there were any cops in the car.


----------



## Katzndogz (Apr 27, 2015)

I saw a take down of one kid.   Why was he arrested?  He was down.  One bullet in the head and he would never throw another rock.

The state police are on the way.  If thst changes anything.


----------



## bucs90 (Apr 27, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Dey be so bad, kicking a pohleese car. So bad. Dancing around it, waving dey arms clapping dey han's den runnin' when a bigger pohleese armored car shows up. lol. So brave.



Bunch of little thug cowards. When SWAT showed up they ran.

That one little thug didnt get away though....he was like the slowest antelope when a lion shows up haha.


----------



## B. Kidd (Apr 27, 2015)

Tipsycatlover said:


> I saw a take down of one kid.   Why was he arrested?  He was down.  One bullet in the head and he would never throw another rock.
> 
> The state police are on the way.  If thst changes anything.



State police should have been nearby to begin with. Thatz one F'd up, haphazardly run city!


----------



## ClosedCaption (Apr 27, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> Holy shit!!!! Breaking on Fox....Baltimore's high school youth have declared a "purge" and are engaged in a Palestinian style assault on cops!! Rushing the police line and tbrowing rocks! Coos are in RETREAT!!! Some cops are throwing rocks back haha!!
> 
> The overhead helicopter video is crazy! Looks like some middle east shit!
> 
> ...




Ahh the old "Purge" rumor.

I love these that people would actually fall for something that came from a movie...over and over....state after state

*Rumors of a Real-Life "Purge" Spread Nationwide, Let's Do the Responsible Thing By Repeating Them*
*Rumors of a Real-Life Purge Spread Nationwide Let s Do the Responsible Thing By Repeating Them Bloody Good Horror - Horror movie reviews podcast news and more 

*


----------



## Gracie (Apr 27, 2015)

SHOOT. THEIR. SORRY. ASSES. Fuck the pepper balls and gas cannisters. USE FUCKING BULLETS. They want a war? Fine. Give it to them. SHOOT THEM.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 27, 2015)

The mayor is a moron. Fire her.


----------



## bucs90 (Apr 27, 2015)

Tipsycatlover said:


> I saw a take down of one kid.   Why was he arrested?  He was down.  One bullet in the head and he would never throw another rock.
> 
> The state police are on the way.  If thst changes anything.



Damn!!! Maryland State Police showing up....2 state vehicles already been swarmed and overtaken.


----------



## bucs90 (Apr 27, 2015)

Im starting to agree.

They're throwing bricks. Respond with bullets. They want a war give it to em.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 27, 2015)

I have it on CNN. Dumbasses. So careful to not offend. "Youths", "Seems to be a riot", "all sexes and ages" (but he didn't say all RACES).  Crips and bloods uniting to attack all police. Ok. Meet a bullet from a white cop and eat it, tards.

This just pisses me off no end.


----------



## Meathead (Apr 27, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Holy shit!!!! Breaking on Fox....Baltimore's high school youth have declared a "purge" and are engaged in a Palestinian style assault on cops!! Rushing the police line and tbrowing rocks! Coos are in RETREAT!!! Some cops are throwing rocks back haha!!
> ...


Fuck off! You're no better than those thugs.


----------



## EverCurious (Apr 27, 2015)

Welcome to the new America!  Hope and Change!!


----------



## Gracie (Apr 27, 2015)

7 cops wounded...1 cop unresponsive. But the mayor says let them have their space and loot and riot. Note she is black. How many rioters have been hurt? Oh. Wait. Sore muscles from jumping on a pohleese car maybe?


----------



## Kosh (Apr 27, 2015)

Well another Ferguson is well under way..

Will Obama give these rioters a pass as well?


----------



## ClosedCaption (Apr 27, 2015)

Meathead said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...



*“The Purge” Begins August 31st in America Says Government Psyop!*

* The Purge Begins August 31st in America Says Government Psyop Alternative*


----------



## Katzndogz (Apr 27, 2015)

This is so silly.  The police have helicopters.  Put a sniper in each helicopter.   Send in armed drones.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 27, 2015)

And now the looting starts with the CVS store. Broken windows, n*ggers running out with stuff.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Apr 27, 2015)

*Police nationwide fear 'Purge' hoax copycats*
*Police nationwide fear Purge hoax copycats*


----------



## Mac1958 (Apr 27, 2015)

Ah, they're looting that CVS Pharmacy, which is probably a sign of how upset they are over the death.

I'm sure you can see the connection there.

.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Apr 27, 2015)

Shit like this makes me support the cops and think of these people as pretty low. They destroy instead of seek a solution...Typical of blacks.


----------



## B. Kidd (Apr 27, 2015)

Baltimore CVS is getting hutu-tutu'd.........


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Apr 27, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> Holy shit!!!! Breaking on Fox....Baltimore's high school youth have declared a "purge" and are engaged in a Palestinian style assault on cops!! Rushing the police line and tbrowing rocks! Coos are in RETREAT!!! Some cops are throwing rocks back haha!!
> 
> The overhead helicopter video is crazy! Looks like some middle east shit!
> 
> ...



About time the people rose up against government abuse


----------



## deltex1 (Apr 27, 2015)

Cvs gots skittles, yo...


----------



## earlycuyler (Apr 27, 2015)

Mm. Well,  I am disgusted with the swine the retards in Baltimore elected to be mayor . It should be ashamed of her self. And the cops? Cowards to the man and woman. You people of Baltimorestan, and Americastan,  this is what you get when you don't vote.


----------



## Mac1958 (Apr 27, 2015)

Later they'll loot a liquor store so they can properly toast the deceased.

.


----------



## BlackSand (Apr 27, 2015)

.


Mac1958 said:


> Ah, they're looting that CVS Pharmacy, which is probably a sign of how upset they are over the death.
> 
> I'm sure you can see the connection there.
> 
> .



I hope the hell they steal some condoms.

.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Apr 27, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> Ah, they're looting that CVS Pharmacy, which is probably a sign of how upset they are over the death.
> 
> I'm sure you can see the connection there.
> 
> .



They're just getting some prescriptions filled.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Apr 27, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> Ah, they're looting that CVS Pharmacy, which is probably a sign of how upset they are over the death.
> 
> I'm sure you can see the connection there.
> 
> .



No I dont because that has nothing to do with protests unless you can find some sort of connection.

But my bet is that they are "looting" which is different than "protesting".  I'm almost sure they have different definitions


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Apr 27, 2015)

Relax guys, this is nothing more than a Boston Tea Party reenactment.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Apr 27, 2015)

BlackSand said:


> .
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> ...



Wish their parents had.


----------



## NLT (Apr 27, 2015)

Has anyone got accurate information on why this guys spine was severed? No. Just a Mayor and jesse jackson stoking the fire


----------



## bucs90 (Apr 27, 2015)

Matthew said:


> Shit like this makes me support the cops and think of these people as pretty low. They destroy instead of seek a solution...Typical of blacks.



Yep. It even makes us understand how cops get so cold and abrasive. Imagine if your career was dealing with animals like this 24/7....for 30 years. Doesnt justify wrongdoing.  But...makes us see how a few cops turn bad.


----------



## Meathead (Apr 27, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...


Fuck off you race pimp!


----------



## B. Kidd (Apr 27, 2015)

Cop car now burnin'...........


----------



## NLT (Apr 27, 2015)

CC is trying his best to excuse this behavior. These punks need to be shutdown


----------



## bucs90 (Apr 27, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Ah, they're looting that CVS Pharmacy, which is probably a sign of how upset they are over the death.
> ...



This isnt a protest??? Then blacks just act like this for no reason?


----------



## BlackSand (Apr 27, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> But my bet is that *they* are "looting" which is different than "protesting".  I'm almost sure *they* have different definitions



Who are "they" ... And why should *we* give a fuck what "they" think?

.


----------



## NLT (Apr 27, 2015)

The black kids think this is a GTA game in real life. When some of them get roughed up or hurt for the destruction they are doing, CC will be calling for justice for criminals


----------



## Meathead (Apr 27, 2015)

Welcome to the "Age of Obama".


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Apr 27, 2015)

Load up ! Load up ! Load up !


----------



## B. Kidd (Apr 27, 2015)

Meathead said:


> Welcome to the "Age of Obama".



Saw this movie in the 60's under another Democrap President.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 27, 2015)

Pussies. Tear gas, pepper spray and pepper balls.


----------



## NLT (Apr 27, 2015)

This is not about freddy, this is about how much shit can blacks can steal and destroy and get away with it.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 27, 2015)

Tipsycatlover said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > It looks like something 28 days zombie shit!!!
> ...



 Oh DAMN!!!!


----------



## tinydancer (Apr 27, 2015)

I can't believe I just heard the Mayor of Baltimore say that she was "giving them space to destroy".

What the hell is wrong with these fucking idiotic politicians?


----------



## Mac1958 (Apr 27, 2015)

My guess is that they're looting that pharmacy for bottled water only.

When throwing bricks at the police, one must remember to hydrate.

.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Apr 27, 2015)

Relax everyone, this is just one of the mayor's sanctioned and designated "destroy" areas.


----------



## bucs90 (Apr 27, 2015)

Why arent federal agents like FBI SWAT here?

We're told these violent protests are ALWAYS "outsiders".

All these outsiders going state to state crossing borders....blocking federally funded highways and attacking police....a federal crime against interstate commerce since its an organized effort crossing state lines that disruots interstate commerce and travel.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Apr 27, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> My guess is that they're looting that pharmacy for bottled water only.
> 
> When throwing bricks at the police, one must remember to hydrate.
> 
> .


And I would highly recommend some trail mix, and perhaps some Snickers bars.


----------



## BlackSand (Apr 27, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Load up ! Load up ! Load up !




.


----------



## bucs90 (Apr 27, 2015)

Thugs think CVS stands for Cops Very Special. 

I need to go to CVS and find me some justice too.


----------



## Mac1958 (Apr 27, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > My guess is that they're looting that pharmacy for bottled water only.
> ...


Sure, carbo loading can't hurt.

.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Apr 27, 2015)

tinydancer said:


> I can't believe I just heard the Mayor of Baltimore say that she was "giving them space to destroy".
> 
> What the hell is wrong with these fucking idiotic politicians?



Wait, she's still saying that, even now ?


----------



## Katzndogz (Apr 27, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> Why arent federal agents like FBI SWAT here?
> 
> We're told these violent protests are ALWAYS "outsiders".
> 
> All these outsiders going state to state crossing borders....blocking federally funded highways and attacking police....a federal crime against interstate commerce since its an organized effort crossing state lines that disruots interstate commerce and travel.


Shep Smith says the FBI is closely watching the police to make sure no protester rights are violated.


----------



## Meathead (Apr 27, 2015)

tinydancer said:


> I can't believe I just heard the Mayor of Baltimore say that she was "giving them space to destroy".
> 
> What the hell is wrong with these fucking idiotic politicians?


American cities are becoming  shitholes, mayors and all.


----------



## dukect45 (Apr 27, 2015)

At this point I can see why most of the posters here don't have a favorable view of black people if you see a group of them after a funeral of a unjust murder act like well to put it bluntly fuckin animals. But I do know this as a Black man all I can do is to continue to act with decency,kindness, humility, and of common sense. And hope my fellow Brothers and sisters of all races can do the same


----------



## bucs90 (Apr 27, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > My guess is that they're looting that pharmacy for bottled water only.
> ...



Good thing no banana stores in the mayors official destroy zone.


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Apr 27, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> Holy shit!!!! Breaking on Fox....Baltimore's high school youth have declared a "purge" and are engaged in a Palestinian style assault on cops!! Rushing the police line and tbrowing rocks! Coos are in RETREAT!!! Some cops are throwing rocks back haha!!
> 
> The overhead helicopter video is crazy! Looks like some middle east shit!
> 
> ...


Time for water cannons  real bullets and jailing the mayor of Baltimore.  Decent society is getting tired of these feral apes running wild.

First time using "feral" because that's who these rioters are.  Nobody, black or white with decency acts this way.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 27, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> TAKE BACK THE STREETS!
> 
> THIS IS FUCKING RIDICULOUS.



 Time for segregation. Hell,they're implementing it themselves right now.
    What normal person would live in shit like this?


----------



## deltex1 (Apr 27, 2015)

The Baltimore police force has borrowed one of obabbles red lines...


----------



## bucs90 (Apr 27, 2015)

dukect45 said:


> At this point I can see why most of the posters here don't have a favorable view of black people if you see a group of them after a funeral of a unjust murder act like well to put it bluntly fuckin animals. But I do know this as a Black man all I can do is to continue to act with decency,kindness, humility, and of common sense. And hope my fellow Brothers and sisters of all races can do the same



Hey man...we know the huge difference in a thug and a law abiding hard working black man. Just like redneck white trash Klan members dont represent all white people. 

I hope you arent ever lumped into the perception these thugs are creating.


----------



## Mac1958 (Apr 27, 2015)

dukect45 said:


> At this point I can see why most of the posters here don't have a favorable view of black people if you see a group of them after a funeral of a unjust murder act like well to put it bluntly fuckin animals. But I do know this as a Black man all I can do is to continue to act with decency,kindness, humility, and of common sense. And hope my fellow Brothers and sisters of all races can do the same


The pastor who performed the service was just on CNN, very bravely and clearly condemning the actions and telling the kids to go home, good for him.

This isn't some mass demonstration or riot, it's a bunch of kids being idiots.

.


----------



## bucs90 (Apr 27, 2015)

What are they looting now? Carrying big cardboard boxes away. Oh...here comes a fresh horde....they're going in to get them a box of justice too.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 27, 2015)

The operative part of the OP:



bucs90 said:


> Holy shit!!!! Breaking *on Fox...*



And after Jeremiah Wright, ACORN, Van Jones, Shirley Sherrod, "hip hop barbecues" and the freaking "knockout game", many of its viewers _still _aren't going to see the pattern...

Case in point, immediately in post 3:



dannyboys said:


> This is just the beginning of an all out race war. Once the bomb goes off the negro race will be 'open season'.


----------



## LogikAndReazon (Apr 27, 2015)

The innocent little kiddies are looting cvs......

Worthless dogs


----------



## LoneLaugher (Apr 27, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> dukect45 said:
> 
> 
> > At this point I can see why most of the posters here don't have a favorable view of black people if you see a group of them after a funeral of a unjust murder act like well to put it bluntly fuckin animals. But I do know this as a Black man all I can do is to continue to act with decency,kindness, humility, and of common sense. And hope my fellow Brothers and sisters of all races can do the same
> ...



Who knows the difference? Matthew? Gracie? Shootspeeders? Meathead? Tinycat? You? What a joke. 

He's already been lumped in.


----------



## bucs90 (Apr 27, 2015)

Shep Smith on Fox is ripping the cops who handled the initial arrest. And hes right...something obviously went very wrong. 

Fair and balanced.


----------



## EverCurious (Apr 27, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> dukect45 said:
> 
> 
> > At this point I can see why most of the posters here don't have a favorable view of black people if you see a group of them after a funeral of a unjust murder act like well to put it bluntly fuckin animals. But I do know this as a Black man all I can do is to continue to act with decency,kindness, humility, and of common sense. And hope my fellow Brothers and sisters of all races can do the same
> ...



I'll second Buc's statement, most of us know your not all like that, and we're more than happy to return that in kind; even if we do bark about this kind of shit once in a while, the vast majority of us know the difference.


----------



## dukect45 (Apr 27, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> dukect45 said:
> 
> 
> > At this point I can see why most of the posters here don't have a favorable view of black people if you see a group of them after a funeral of a unjust murder act like well to put it bluntly fuckin animals. But I do know this as a Black man all I can do is to continue to act with decency,kindness, humility, and of common sense. And hope my fellow Brothers and sisters of all races can do the same
> ...



Well to get to the heart of mater to me the real thugs are the Lawmakers, Politicians, and Bankers that really are the ones killing this country and all we are to them are just cannon fodder


----------



## LoneLaugher (Apr 27, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> dukect45 said:
> 
> 
> > At this point I can see why most of the posters here don't have a favorable view of black people if you see a group of them after a funeral of a unjust murder act like well to put it bluntly fuckin animals. But I do know this as a Black man all I can do is to continue to act with decency,kindness, humility, and of common sense. And hope my fellow Brothers and sisters of all races can do the same
> ...



You don't say!


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Apr 27, 2015)

Looks like one cop perhaps is dead.


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 27, 2015)

LogikAndReazon said:


> "Purge" lol. ignorant twats.....


If you purge you gotta binge.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Apr 27, 2015)

EverCurious said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > dukect45 said:
> ...



If you know the difference.....why bark? There are people in this thread who suggested that the police begin shooting people on the streets of Baltimore. You missed that?


----------



## BlackSand (Apr 27, 2015)

Pogo said:


> The operative part of the OP:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh please Pogo ... You could turn the volume off and see what is going on.
No need to attempt to turn it into something it isn't ... And that goes both ways.

.


----------



## bucs90 (Apr 27, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > dukect45 said:
> ...



No he hasnt. Hes probably like my neighbor...who happpens to be black...who id trust with my kids lives if need be. 

There are millions of wonderful responsible and hard working black folks in America. 

The left refers to them as Uncle Toms. But we know they're no more like the thugs than normal white folks are like klansmen.


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Apr 27, 2015)

dukect45 said:


> At this point I can see why most of the posters here don't have a favorable view of black people if you see a group of them after a funeral of a unjust murder act like well to put it bluntly fuckin animals. But I do know this as a Black man all I can do is to continue to act with decency,kindness, humility, and of common sense. And hope my fellow Brothers and sisters of all races can do the same


If only they could hear your voice.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Apr 27, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> What are they looting now? Carrying big cardboard boxes away. Oh...here comes a fresh horde....they're going in to get them a box of justice too.



This time they want to make sure the plasma's come with an owners manual.


----------



## Mac1958 (Apr 27, 2015)

That CVS has to be damn near empty by now.


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 27, 2015)

Hey, they are just following Jefferson's example..


----------



## bucs90 (Apr 27, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...



So? HE isnt one of the thugs rioting and burning and throwinf bricks at cops. 

You hurl a brick at a cops head...you should be shot on the spot.


----------



## BlackSand (Apr 27, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> If you know the difference.....why bark? There are people in this thread who suggested that the police begin shooting people on the streets of Baltimore. You missed that?



Worked in Waco and at Ruby Ridge ... How about we treat people "fairly" and with a sense of "equality".

.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 27, 2015)

Tipsycatlover said:


> This is so silly.  The police have helicopters.  Put a sniper in each helicopter.   Send in armed drones.



 Shooting from a helo while possible is extremely difficult,the risk of missing your target and hitting an "innocent" bystander is to great.


----------



## Katzndogz (Apr 27, 2015)

This should not have gone on.  The police have helicopters and snipers.  In ten minutes it should have been over.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Apr 27, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...



You have heard someone on the left who is well known to all of us...call a law abiding black people "Uncle Toms"? How about posting a link to that.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 27, 2015)

BlackSand said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > The operative part of the OP:
> ...




"No need" but for profit.
Nobody had to alert Rupert Murdoch to the fact that "there's gold in them thar ills".


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Apr 27, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> That CVS has to be damn near empty by now.



It will make it easier now for them to close up shop and get the fuck out of Baltimore.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Apr 27, 2015)

What exactly does it solve to burn down your community and all the stores within it?


----------



## LoneLaugher (Apr 27, 2015)

Tipsycatlover said:


> This should not have gone on.  The police have helicopters and snipers.  In ten minutes it should have been over.



No. You aren't crazy. Not at all.


----------



## bucs90 (Apr 27, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



Ha...seriously?? Ridiculously naive.


----------



## EverCurious (Apr 27, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...



If you'd like to lump me in with them, feel free.  That is apparently the new SOP for race relations.


----------



## NLT (Apr 27, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > dukect45 said:
> ...


have you ever wanted to punch some one right in the nose?


----------



## Katzndogz (Apr 27, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > This is so silly.  The police have helicopters.  Put a sniper in each helicopter.   Send in armed drones.
> ...


There are no innocent bystanders.  It is a crowd.  There need not be a specific target.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Apr 27, 2015)

Matthew said:


> What exactly does it solve to burn down your community and all the stores within it?


 
Nothing, asshole. Who said it does?


----------



## B. Kidd (Apr 27, 2015)

The helicopter shot of CVS looked like a human ant hill with all the looters running in and out.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Apr 27, 2015)

NLT said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...



What? Speak English.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Apr 27, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...



Go ahead. Link to it.


----------



## skye (Apr 27, 2015)

whatching from a distance the Decline and Fall of Obama's America.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Apr 27, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> NLT said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



You edited. 

Still doesn't make sense. What are you trying to say?


----------



## NLT (Apr 27, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> NLT said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



LL


----------



## BlackSand (Apr 27, 2015)

Pogo said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Yeah ... God forbid they are actually live covering a news event.
What the hell else would a new channel be doing?

.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Apr 27, 2015)

skye said:


> whatching from a distance the Decline and Fall of Obama's America.



ODS, bitches!


----------



## bucs90 (Apr 27, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > This should not have gone on.  The police have helicopters and snipers.  In ten minutes it should have been over.
> ...



No he isnt. Historical evidence and tactical studies of human conflict shows that snipers are a "force multiplyer". It strikes terror into the masses in a conflict.

Almost 99% a military tactic. Based on conflicts between large masses of humans.

But it would instantly solve this. If those who throw a brick at a cops head think a sniper could take them out anytime anywhere....they stop. It only takes a couple. 

We're too politically correct to do it.

But as for raw tactics of human conflict...it works.


----------



## Meathead (Apr 27, 2015)

have you ever wanted to punch some one right in the nose?[/QUOTE]

What? Speak English.[/QUOTE]OK, does you want to get that nigga?


----------



## LoneLaugher (Apr 27, 2015)

NLT said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > NLT said:
> ...



That's awesome. You are killing it.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 27, 2015)

They should have stomped this out last nite 
Good thing Mayor didn't give a damn about her city


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 27, 2015)

Tipsycatlover said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...



  You and I know that,but with the attitude of the mayor and the PC assholes it wouldnt look good.
    Hell,if I had my way....


----------



## Pogo (Apr 27, 2015)

BlackSand said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > BlackSand said:
> ...



A news channel would be doing news.  I think we're referring here to Fox Noise.  

Nothing sells like conflict.  They'll milk this one like Henry Louis Gates getting the DNA on Van Jones appearing at a hip hop barbecue at an ACORN office during the Knockout Game playoffs.

It could be legitimate news, yes.  But there's the little boy who cried wolf one too many times...


----------



## LoneLaugher (Apr 27, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...



^^^ That is a comment from the wannabe LEO ^^^

How many people would you shoot? Got a number?


----------



## NLT (Apr 27, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> NLT said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...


HAVE YOU EVER WANTED TO PUNCH SOMEONE RIGHT IN THE NOSE? GOT IT?


----------



## EverCurious (Apr 27, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> So? HE isnt one of the thugs rioting and burning and throwinf bricks at cops.
> 
> You hurl a brick at a cops head...you should be shot on the spot.



She just saying.  I'm just into talking and following rules and procedures to make changes if they need to be made. 

But yea, me throwing a brick at /anyone/  hahaha  I can't even run a stop sign for fear of getting in an accident and hurting myself or someone else...


----------



## Judicial review (Apr 27, 2015)

I just made a steak for this occasion.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Apr 27, 2015)

Obama legacy


----------



## BlackSand (Apr 27, 2015)

Pogo said:


> A news channel would be doing news.  I think we're referring here to Fox Noise.



Yeah Whatever ... You can take it or leave it.
Let me know when they call you up for advice on what is news.

NBC probably has some scientists on their network now ... Explaining how vehicles are prone to spontaneous combustion in Baltimore this time of the year.

.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 27, 2015)

Weakness begets boldness by criminals...who''d  a thunk


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 27, 2015)

Judicial review said:


> I just made a steak for this occasion.



 I had to put my chicken fried pork tenderloin on hold. It's to labor intensive to keep up with the Chimpout.


----------



## Porker (Apr 27, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> If you know the difference.....why bark? There are people in this thread who suggested that the police begin shooting people on the streets of Baltimore. You missed that?



After watching that shit for the last hour you can add me to that list.


----------



## Meathead (Apr 27, 2015)

Porker said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > If you know the difference.....why bark? There are people in this thread who suggested that the police begin shooting people on the streets of Baltimore. You missed that?
> ...


Yeah, me too.


----------



## Mac1958 (Apr 27, 2015)

Looks like CVS has been picked clean, but fortunately they have a Rite Aid to loot.

To show their outrage 'n stuff.

.


----------



## skye (Apr 27, 2015)




----------



## LoneLaugher (Apr 27, 2015)

Judicial review said:


> I just made a steak for this occasion.



First honest thing you've said here in months. Enjoy your evening entertainment. Dickhead.


----------



## Rozman (Apr 27, 2015)

Looks like the Police may be outnumbered...


----------



## bucs90 (Apr 27, 2015)

Judicial review said:


> I just made a steak for this occasion.



Haha me too!!! Ordered food. I was planning a Netflix night. But hell...aint nothing on Netflix that tops this live hooliganism. 

How long before cable starts charging pay per view after these riots begin?


----------



## Judicial review (Apr 27, 2015)

Rozman said:


> Looks like the Police may be outnumbered...



Really?


----------



## bucs90 (Apr 27, 2015)

Rozman said:


> Looks like the Police may be outnumbered...



Cops are outnumbered daily. 1000/1 is the standard ratio or population/cop staffing.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 27, 2015)

BlackSand said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > BlackSand said:
> ...




They're not about to call me for advice, I guarantee.  Because my advice wouldn't make them profit$ by milking the gullible.

See the post right above (154) for a definition of "gullible".

See also those bits of my posts you keep cutting out.

Here's a couple more, just from page 1 alone:



dannyboys said:


> Time for the S. Korean snipers to be bused in.





DigitalDrifter said:


> Time to get out rubber bullets and water cannon.



Mob mentality.  It's what sells.  You yourself alluded to all this in post 16.


----------



## Meathead (Apr 27, 2015)

skye said:


>


Unfortunately, you're right. I am glad now that I left the country 20 years ago and that my son is being brought up and educated elsewhere.


----------



## Mac1958 (Apr 27, 2015)

It's gotta be frustrating for the looters to be limited to pharmacies.

They should petition the Baltimore City Council to drop a Best Buy in there, something like that.

.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 27, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



 Dont forget the Gatorade...those electrolytes are very important after a hard stretch of looting.


----------



## Mac1958 (Apr 27, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...


Yeah, fair point there.

.


----------



## Mac1958 (Apr 27, 2015)

CNN is whining that the cops aren't stopping the looters.

Who can blame the cops for avoiding this, knowing the risk they'd be taking with their careers?

.


----------



## BlackSand (Apr 27, 2015)

Pogo said:


> See also those bits of my posts you keep cutting out.



That is because you always attempt to tailor the dialog between you and me to your compulsive disorder.
I cut it down to keep it simple and give you less room to run around like a chicken with your head cut off trying to figure out how to weasel out of any point made ...

... And only because I like you and thought you were smart enough to figure that out.


.


----------



## bucs90 (Apr 27, 2015)

Where are these teens parents?

OH SNAP!!! They just got the doors off the Checks Cashed business!!! It looked like a horde of zombies when a virgin bikini model strolling into the middle of it by accident haha!


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Apr 27, 2015)

Things are bound to improve come nightfall.


----------



## bucs90 (Apr 27, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> CNN is whining that the cops aren't stopping the looters.
> 
> Who can blame the cops for avoiding this, knowing the risk they'd be taking with their careers?
> 
> .


Yep. Cops are saying fuck it.

Check Cash store just got looted. That one was impressive.  They hit it with military precision. Obviously an experienced group.


----------



## Rozman (Apr 27, 2015)

Fox says that the Baltimore police will be reinforced by the State police which should help.....
Oh yeah the number of state police that are on the way....
Forty two....
That's right....
Forty fucking two.....


----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 27, 2015)

Somebody tell the mayor those are teabaggers run amok see if that lights a fire under the police.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Apr 27, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> Where are these teens parents?
> 
> OH SNAP!!! They just got the doors off the Checks Cashed business!!! It looked like a horde of zombies when a virgin bikini model strolling into the middle of it by accident haha!



They are the teen parents.


----------



## Meathead (Apr 27, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> Where are these teens parents?
> 
> OH SNAP!!! They just got the doors off the Checks Cashed business!!! It looked like a horde of zombies when a virgin bikini model strolling into the middle of it by accident haha!


You mean where are the daddies, right?


----------



## B. Kidd (Apr 27, 2015)

No police response........and next to no Korean shopowners in Baltimore. The city is F'ed!


----------



## bucs90 (Apr 27, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Things are bound to improve come nightfall.



They need the guard.

10, 000 troops with tanks. They set the perimeter. Use 15-20 SWAT teams with MRAPS to go within the perimeter set by National Guard armor and infantry divisions to restore order.

Its the only way.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Apr 27, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> Looks like CVS has been picked clean, but fortunately they have a Rite Aid to loot.
> 
> To show their outrage 'n stuff.
> 
> .



Well remember, the Crusades, Timothy McVeigh, and Bush.


----------



## skye (Apr 27, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Things are bound to improve come nightfall.




Oh yeah


----------



## Rozman (Apr 27, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Things are bound to improve come nightfall.



Because that's when the peaceful protests take place...


----------



## bucs90 (Apr 27, 2015)

Hope you arent a Baltimore Ravens fan. They arent landing a top free agent for a decade haha!


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Apr 27, 2015)

Rozman said:


> Looks like the Police may be outnumbered...



You think ?


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 27, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> Holy shit!!!! Breaking on Fox....Baltimore's high school youth have declared a "purge" and are engaged in a Palestinian style assault on cops!! Rushing the police line and tbrowing rocks! Coos are in RETREAT!!! Some cops are throwing rocks back haha!!
> 
> The overhead helicopter video is crazy! Looks like some middle east shit!
> 
> ...


Obama must be doing cartwheels in the Rose Garden......


----------



## Katzndogz (Apr 27, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Things are bound to improve come nightfall.
> ...


The mayor is allowing 40 state police in with another 40 on stand by.  I did not forget a zero.  The mayor is in on it.


----------



## bucs90 (Apr 27, 2015)

Dozens of vans full of reinforcement officers arriving.

I pray gunfire doesnt start. This is worse than Ferguson.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 27, 2015)

BlackSand said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > See also those bits of my posts you keep cutting out.
> ...



Eh --- no I think you cut it out to dispose of inconvenient points  --- dear.  

One of those edited lines notes that you yourself noted this dynamic before I did -- see post 16.

À propos of which:



bucs90 said:


> Dozens of vans full of reinforcement officers arriving.
> 
> I pray gunfire doesnt start. This is worse than Ferguson.



See --- this is why I fired my TV.


----------



## williepete (Apr 27, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> Its the only way.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Apr 27, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> > I just made a steak for this occasion.
> ...



There it is. All of your fake outrage and fake concern for cops blown right out your ass. All you care about is watching shit to down on TV. 

You are getting off on this. And you just admitted it.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Apr 27, 2015)

Meathead said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



You should paint that iceberg black.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Apr 27, 2015)

Gracie said:


> And whats with the dumbassed mayor saying to give them space so they can loot and destroy? She gonna pay for whatever is looted and destroyed? What a moron.



She is part of this idiotic black culture. She believes that blacks should be able to do anything they damn well please. She is a idiot as doing so will just make her city and people poorer. Logic escapes these fuckers.


----------



## bucs90 (Apr 27, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Holy shit!!!! Breaking on Fox....Baltimore's high school youth have declared a "purge" and are engaged in a Palestinian style assault on cops!! Rushing the police line and tbrowing rocks! Coos are in RETREAT!!! Some cops are throwing rocks back haha!!
> ...



No Obama isnt pleased. His white half takes charge during these riots. He'll be back to being a black preside t once the cops secure the city.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Apr 27, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> Where are these teens parents?
> 
> OH SNAP!!! They just got the doors off the Checks Cashed business!!! It looked like a horde of zombies when a virgin bikini model strolling into the middle of it by accident haha!



It's just a Monday at the check cashing place.


----------



## Mac1958 (Apr 27, 2015)

Hopefully Obama will speak soon to chastise the mayor for not creating a large enough destruction area.

.


----------



## LogikAndReazon (Apr 27, 2015)

The police should withdraw completely.

Allow the peaceful "protesting" to erupt...

Hoodies up !!!!!!!


----------



## Katzndogz (Apr 27, 2015)

Matthew said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > And whats with the dumbassed mayor saying to give them space so they can loot and destroy? She gonna pay for whatever is looted and destroyed? What a moron.
> ...


The rioters took her statement as an opening to purge.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Apr 27, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> Dozens of vans full of reinforcement officers arriving.
> 
> I pray gunfire doesnt start. This is worse than Ferguson.



You pray it doesn't start? Why lie?


----------



## Meathead (Apr 27, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Judicial review said:
> ...


Are you gay?


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Apr 27, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Judicial review said:
> ...



Shhhh, don't tell my wife.


----------



## skye (Apr 27, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> Hopefully Obama will speak soon to chastise the mayor for not creating a large enough destruction area.
> 
> .




LOL


----------



## Rozman (Apr 27, 2015)

People heading home can't get there because they are stuck due to the police closing streets.....
Can you say easy prey for the thugs...I knew that you could.


----------



## BlackSand (Apr 27, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Eh --- no I think you cut it out to dispose of inconvenient points  --- dear.



No ... More like I cut out the convenient ad lib you add ... dear.
You know ... The stuff you add that makes you sound like Fox News ... Just saying something different.

.


----------



## Judicial review (Apr 27, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Judicial review said:
> ...



So?  It's pure entertainment.  I hope they show blacks getting arrested "cops" show style live.


----------



## NLT (Apr 27, 2015)

Police urged parents to find thier children and get them home.

Way to go baltimore mayor!!!!


----------



## LoneLaugher (Apr 27, 2015)

Meathead said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...



Great question. Are you?


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 27, 2015)

Looks just like the shit in Egypt....organized most likely by the same folks.


----------



## Rozman (Apr 27, 2015)

From Brit Hume tweet....

Baltimore Cops seem unwilling or unable to control rioting in Baltimore. Outnumbered? Policy of "restraint?" Mayor's reluctance?


----------



## NLT (Apr 27, 2015)

Rep. Gov. Larry Hogan needs to call in the NG and get this shit under control.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Apr 27, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...



I'm sure she knows.


----------



## Katzndogz (Apr 27, 2015)

LogikAndReazon said:


> The police should withdraw completely.
> 
> Allow the peaceful "protesting" to erupt...
> 
> Hoodies up !!!!!!!


Now that is an excellent idea.  Block off the streets.  Keep it in one area.  No one goes in.  No one comes out.  No police ambulances or fire trucks.


----------



## Judicial review (Apr 27, 2015)

Not enough businesses to loot in Baltimore. Shit.


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 27, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> Dozens of vans full of reinforcement officers arriving.
> 
> I pray gunfire doesnt start. This is worse than Ferguson.


I remember the riots in the 60s. These assholes don't know how to riot. They're just running around looking for shit to steal.....pulling their pants up as they go.


----------



## Meathead (Apr 27, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...


ObviouslyI don't even pretend to be, so no. Again, are you a fudgepacker? Fess up! Don't be like Stats. You will be free!


----------



## Rozman (Apr 27, 2015)

Should a curfew be called or will these people be allowed to riot all night....
Oh yeah a curfew would be considered racist....


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 27, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Where are these teens parents?
> ...



 These fools actually think there's money in the check cashing joint.
  It's like when they steal lotto tickets.


----------



## EverCurious (Apr 27, 2015)

Rozman said:


> From Brit Hume tweet....
> 
> Baltimore Cops seem unwilling or unable to control rioting in Baltimore. Outnumbered? Policy of "restraint?" Mayor's reluctance?



~
Baltimore Mayor Gives Protestors Who Wish to Destroy Space To Do That CNS News

During her press conference Saturday, Rawlings-Blake said that she worked with police to make sure they protected the protestors' right to free speech, “ It’s a very delicate balancing act because while we try to make sure that they (protestors) were protected from the cars and the other things that were going on, we also gave those who wished to destroy space to do that as well,” Rawlings-Blake said.

“We worked very hard to keep that balance and put ourselves in the best position to deescalate, and that’s what you saw.”

"At the end of the day we are one Baltimore. We need to support peaceful demonstration and continue to enforce in our communities that rioting, violence, and looting will not be tolerated in our city," the mayor said.


...mhmmm


----------



## Papageorgio (Apr 27, 2015)

Will MSNBC get the gang perspective? Someone needs to defend the rioters.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Apr 27, 2015)

This lowers my opinion of the black community. This makes all their fucking excuses very weak.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 27, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Judicial review said:
> ...




Voilà.  ^^ Exactly what I was talking about.  And you were too, BlackSand ...


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 27, 2015)

If these were NRA members Obama would have snipers on rooftops.


----------



## Meathead (Apr 27, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


> Looks just like the shit in Egypt....organized most likely by the same folks.


Actually, I've witnessed something similar in Athens, my hometown. It wasn't racial, so I could observe first-hand. Many of the dynamics (?) were the same. Same assholes and hate of cops, different country.


----------



## NLT (Apr 27, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> Will MSNBC get the gang perspective? Someone needs to defend the rioters.


We have plenty of libturds on USMB to defend the thugs


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 27, 2015)

Matthew said:


> This lowers my opinion of the black community. This makes all their fucking excuses very weak.



 Just how long did this take?


----------



## williepete (Apr 27, 2015)

Governor's office just commented that the Guard won't be called out.

A green light for the looters or what?


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 27, 2015)

Matthew said:


> This lowers my opinion of the black community. This makes all their fucking excuses very weak.


I think America is getting fed up with their shit. 

I've seen this crap up close and personal many times. The cops are just trying to keep the damage down to a minimum....but when the Sun goes down they'll start burning everything if they let them. 

Best solution I can think of is cluster-bombs with Willy P. Sort of a retroactive abortion......


----------



## bucs90 (Apr 27, 2015)

Makes me wonder.....when cop vs thug happens...and cop says the thug attacked him and no one believes it.....um......I believe it. Look at the mass restraint by the cops vs the mass impulsive animalistic aggression by the thugs.

My faith in the word of cops has been reaffirmed.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 27, 2015)

Not a riot, community organizing in direct action


----------



## bucs90 (Apr 27, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > This lowers my opinion of the black community. This makes all their fucking excuses very weak.
> ...



Haha...retroactive abortion.

Without abortion...the thug armys manpower would quadruple.


----------



## Katzndogz (Apr 27, 2015)

The governor says its not serious.  There is no need for the national guard.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 27, 2015)

You know there is something to the liberals saying we welcome this ignorance.
   Personally? If this what it takes to open the eyes of Americans to this bullshit I'm good with it...as long as it continues in liberal cities.


----------



## NLT (Apr 27, 2015)

Tipsycatlover said:


> The governor says its not serious.  There is no need for the national guard.


Gov. is a republican, libturds will blame him for the rioting and the death of all the blacks.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Apr 27, 2015)

'HOLY RIOT!! Baltimore's black youth engaged in "purge" vs cops!!!'

Here we see the importance of the 4th, 5th, and 6th Amendments, to safeguard citizens' civil liberties from the paranoia, panic, and racism common to many on the right.


----------



## Katzndogz (Apr 27, 2015)

The adults are arriving now.  It should get really interesting.


----------



## BlackSand (Apr 27, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Voilà.  ^^ Exactly what I was talking about.  And you were too, BlackSand ...



I do appreciate civil unrest ... I think it does more towards exposing the difference between thinking something and doing something.

As far as whether or not I would "get off" on it ... That would suggest you don't much about that topic.
If you think I need or would even benefit from a television in getting off ... So sorry to disappoint you.
It is usually the result of a much more pleasant situation when my toes curls.

.


----------



## Meathead (Apr 27, 2015)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> 'HOLY RIOT!! Baltimore's black youth engaged in "purge" vs cops!!!'
> 
> Here we see the importance of the 4th, 5th, and 6th Amendments, to safeguard citizens' civil liberties from the paranoia, panic, and racism common to many on the right.


You're a disgusting pimp. What ever happens to your thug buddies is well deserved.


----------



## Judicial review (Apr 27, 2015)

Before I get serious about what is going on I first want to Blame Obama for this riot.


----------



## Katzndogz (Apr 27, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> You know there is something to the liberals saying we welcome this ignorance.
> Personally? If this what it takes to open the eyes of Americans to this bullshit I'm good with it...as long as it continues in liberal cities.


How do you think Nixon got elected?


----------



## NLT (Apr 27, 2015)

protesting is fine, rioting is just an excuse to go ape shit and steal.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 27, 2015)

I hope the businesses in the area of "space" the mayor set aside for destruction, sue the city and the mayor as well. Obviously she is a dumbfuck.


----------



## LogikAndReazon (Apr 27, 2015)

They just need the nation of islam to come in and settle things down......

Maybe the "new" black panthers...

Sharpton...... Lol


----------



## yidnar (Apr 27, 2015)

I heard a black pastor on the news saying that they are going to join forces with men from the nation of islam to restore order !![yeah right ]  and don't think this is an isolated event !! racist ,hateful blacks that hate western civilization all across this country are itching for an excuse to cause mayhem !! ISIS  is loving this shit.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 27, 2015)

NG just went on alert


----------



## NLT (Apr 27, 2015)

I am starting to worry about a race war in this country. It is a goddam shame that the exteme on  both sides are writing this story. I have black friends that I made in the military that I am still in contact with and that I work with everyday. We watched the news this afternoon before we left work and every one, black and white thinks that this situation is bad and is being motivated by outside agitators looking for an excuse to create hate and discontent.


----------



## Katzndogz (Apr 27, 2015)

The governor thought better of the situation and put the national guard on stand by.

What's going on at the baseball stadium?  The game has been postponed but it looks like they are letting white people in and locking the gates behind each one.


----------



## yidnar (Apr 27, 2015)

this is just the beginning of a long hot summer .


----------



## dukect45 (Apr 27, 2015)

Gracie said:


> I hope the businesses in the area of "space" the mayor set aside for destruction, sue the city and the mayor as well. Obviously she is a dumbfuck.



The problem with that is that you're going to be suing the taxpayers so in the end the businesses are just sueing themselves


----------



## Gracie (Apr 27, 2015)

LogikAndReazon said:


> They just need the nation of islam to come in and settle things down......
> 
> Maybe the "new" black panthers...
> 
> Sharpton...... Lol


What with the media flashing all over the world so they can see our weaknesses....I was thinking about that. ISIS is going to woo and court blacks. They already have, but they will step it up more now. And get results.
Be prepared. This is only going to get worse.


----------



## SmarterThanMost (Apr 27, 2015)

Mad_Cabbie said:


> Peaceful protest are turning into riots, confrontations with police ... situation beginning to look somewhat unstable.
> 
> Mad Cabbie NOT taking fares to or from B-more.


These people make excuses for the black race.  They say it's because they have no place to go. It's horse shit! How many white neighborhoods are poor and the "kids" have no place to go.  You don't see an entire town\race of people just steal things.  They are all animals. Freaking animals! Try that in New York and you will get your asses shot off.  Racist fucking animals!!


----------



## SmarterThanMost (Apr 27, 2015)

Matthew said:


> This does the opposite of getting justice. This pisses the rest of the country off and makes them hate you.
> 
> Destruction of other peoples property is stupid.



HAHAHAHAHAHA these dumb animals keep burning down there homes and towns then compain.... freaking idiots..The entire lot of them.


----------



## LogikAndReazon (Apr 27, 2015)

Burn it all down !!!

The zoo animals is loose.......


----------



## SmarterThanMost (Apr 27, 2015)

Whats crazy is that they all stick together and pat each other on the back as if they have done a good thing. Even the adult community talks to the kids and says "this could have been done a better way"; you're the teachers!!!! Take responsibility and tell them they are acting as animals. hahahaha


----------



## Gracie (Apr 27, 2015)

Someone needs to step up and step in. The mayor is an idiot. Maybe the Governor? Or is he an idiot as well?


----------



## SmarterThanMost (Apr 27, 2015)

Matthew said:


> Rozman said:
> 
> 
> > Like the man said...
> ...



It's animal Justice!!!!! Maryland, where animals lay....hahahahahaha


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Apr 27, 2015)

SmarterThanMost said:


> Mad_Cabbie said:
> 
> 
> > Peaceful protest are turning into riots, confrontations with police ... situation beginning to look somewhat unstable.
> ...



Correct, good call. Absolutly no rioters appere to be white. I mean, if you watch TV you can see "white people" throwing Ricks as well, but this e guys are negros in "white face."

Also, no white kids ever commit any crimes or live in bad neighborhoods; none. 

Thanks for pointing this little faction out for us poor stupid negros.


----------



## Judicial review (Apr 27, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Someone needs to step up and step in. The mayor is an idiot. Maybe the Governor? Or is he an idiot as well?



Yup, they are screwed.


----------



## bucs90 (Apr 27, 2015)

Baltimore police deserve it!!!

Havent yall seen all the corruption they do on "The Wire"!!!?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 27, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> Oh my God!!! Fox showing a second retreat by cops...swarming mob of black youth hurling bricks at cops...police line is retreating and surrendering the street.
> 
> The cops are just "taking it". The barrages of rocks and bricks...they are being struck and just standing through it...no arrests...no retaliation.
> 
> ...



Two words: Water Cannon


----------



## yidnar (Apr 27, 2015)

Gracie said:


> LogikAndReazon said:
> 
> 
> > They just need the nation of islam to come in and settle things down......
> ...


muslim groups that are very popular in black society like the black panthers and the nation islam  and others are  unapologetic in their hatred for whites and western civilization .


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 27, 2015)

Nigga's gonna nig. Always have.................always will.

One problem.........as the great Bob Grant said years ago, "They cant hide!!"


----------



## SmarterThanMost (Apr 27, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> CNN reporting that they're blocking entrances for the Orioles vs Red Sox game.
> 
> Yep. THAT is how to grow support for your cause...disrupting traffic and ruining peoples brunch and bringing political riots to the ball parks where a dad is spending a day with his children.
> 
> If anything. ...people are gonna start sympathizing with the cops who have to deal with these animals daily.



I already have sympathy for the police.  People forget that white people get beaten as well and many officers are white, Hispanic, black, Muslim etc..... Maryland is an animal town...I will never again go to Baltimore.  Its people seem to be animalistic screw Baltimore and its dumb idiotic population of animals... hahahahahahahah hows is your life you freaking animals.  How does the smoke smell you stupid animals!!!!


----------



## skye (Apr 27, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh my God!!! Fox showing a second retreat by cops...swarming mob of black youth hurling bricks at cops...police line is retreating and surrendering the street.
> ...




yeah ...up their asses


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 27, 2015)

yidnar said:


> this is just the beginning of a long hot summer .


Be sure to wax your bikini zone..


----------



## Judicial review (Apr 27, 2015)

skookerasbil said:


> Nigga's gonna nig. Always have.................always will.
> 
> One problem.........as the great Bob Grant said years ago, "They cant hide!!"



This is why we created zoo's.


----------



## yidnar (Apr 27, 2015)




----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Apr 27, 2015)

SmarterThanMost said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > CNN reporting that they're blocking entrances for the Orioles vs Red Sox game.
> ...



Hey, "New guy," please don't blow up my thread with your hatred for blacks. If you are here for the discussion, fine, but give us a break already....


----------



## yidnar (Apr 27, 2015)

lol !!!  even though I disagree with your political views .......... that was a good one !!


----------



## SmarterThanMost (Apr 27, 2015)

Mad_Cabbie said:


> This one not really about race, guys -- more of a police brutality matter.



Nothing make any sense.  These idiots are rioting because of police brutality. Brutality to its drug dealers and pimps.  Police brutality to people with huge rap sheets.  Its horse shit.  If they didn't have records from thieving, breaking & entering, drug dealing.....Show me one black person arrested that was beaten without a rap sheet.  Fuck these animals.  They cant even find a proper spokesman for police brutality.  
Who cares if a crack dealer was beaten or a gang banger was killed; good for him if he was, i don't want him in my town. when trash gets taken care of most people don't care and would much rather see the trash gone....


----------



## yidnar (Apr 27, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> > this is just the beginning of a long hot summer .
> ...


even though I disagree with most of your political views ..............that was a good one ! lol !


----------



## Pogo (Apr 27, 2015)

BlackSand said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Voilà.  ^^ Exactly what I was talking about.  And you were too, BlackSand ...
> ...



Yeah I think I know ezzackly what chew mean   but "getting off" wasn't my phrasing.  I just meant the gawker-cum-armchair-PoliSci prof syndrome.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 27, 2015)

BlackSand said:


> I bet Lon Tomohisa Horiuchi hasn't lost all his skills yet ... And he has some experience in this kind of stuff.
> 
> .



Yeah, but how are they going to get these black thugs to hold an infant in their arms so Horiuchi can line up his shot?


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Apr 27, 2015)

Dumbasses.
These low life shit for brains are changing the attention away from where it should be - the death of Grayson.
 Someone died so "let's steal some drugs and burn the store down afterwords!!" - that will show them! 
  Complete idiots.


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 27, 2015)

yidnar said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > yidnar said:
> ...


You been hiding under your rock?


----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 27, 2015)

Love the play acting by Islamists...encourage the  rioting and now parade out and try to get credit for trying to shut it down.


----------



## JimH52 (Apr 27, 2015)

Bunch of Thugs taking advantage of chaos and rioting.  NOT EXCUSE!  Baltimore needs a larger jail to put all these criminals away.


----------



## SmarterThanMost (Apr 27, 2015)

Mad_Cabbie said:


> SmarterThanMost said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...




I don't have any hatred for black people.  Its the animals i hate.  Its an entire town and its happened more than once.  I don't hear people speaking against what they are doing... So many races came to this country and worked hard and faced so much prejudice and they moved on.  These people are stuck in history and feel they are being persecuted.  The pimps, drug dealers, gang bangers are all being persecuted not the race. I just think the race has a hard time separating its people.  I remember when a black man couldn't sound educated for fear or being called an Oreo or uncle tom.  the only race I know that doesn't want its own people to grow smarter, speak smarter; not white, just smarter.  Sorry its it sounds hate full but its the truth.  They have slowed down there own people with there own hatred of whites and that's why they choose to remain the way they are.


----------



## yidnar (Apr 27, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


nah ...I take a break and unplug from the net every now and then .


----------



## yidnar (Apr 27, 2015)

Manonthestreet said:


> Love the play acting by Islamists...encourage the  rioting and now parade out and try to get credit for trying to shut it down.


yep .........but wait till it gets dark !!


----------



## JimH52 (Apr 27, 2015)

Mad_Cabbie said:


> This one not really about race, guys -- more of a police brutality matter.



Seems to be the brutality is now against the police.  And many of these businesses are small black owned businesses.  Most of the employees who will now be without jobs are Black.  So does this make sense?


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 27, 2015)

yidnar said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > yidnar said:
> ...


Good to see you black....


----------



## Rozman (Apr 27, 2015)

Someone needs to ask the Mayor why she gave the green light to destroy property.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Apr 27, 2015)

Why must so many people suggest that the looters and rioters are thinking at all? 

They are opportunists. They do not represent the protests.


----------



## yidnar (Apr 27, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


 thanks ! good to converse with one of my oldest enemies !! lol.


----------



## EverCurious (Apr 27, 2015)

My kiddo just got home and reported that his entire school was out of classes on "recess" all day today.  High School.  He's not sure why they didn't have class and I can't find anything on the district site or in the news about it ...

I wonder if it's related...


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 27, 2015)

yidnar said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > yidnar said:
> ...


Nobody here has your intensity...


----------



## skye (Apr 27, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Apr 27, 2015)

JimH52 said:


> Mad_Cabbie said:
> 
> 
> > This one not really about race, guys -- more of a police brutality matter.
> ...



Rioting never makes any sense.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Apr 27, 2015)

Why don't the people of the neighborhood organize and drive out the dumbasses that are not from the area just there to start trouble.
 All these low life jackasses have accomplished is put people out of jobs, destroy property that is owned by themselves and take the narrative away from what is important.


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Apr 27, 2015)

Rozman said:


> Someone needs to ask the Mayor why she gave the green light to destroy property.



Realistically, what would YOU do? Start shooting? If it would work, fine, but then more and more take the streets to riot.


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 27, 2015)

Mad_Cabbie said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > Mad_Cabbie said:
> ...


The American colonist didn't seem to mind..


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Apr 27, 2015)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Why don't the people of the neighborhood organize and drive out the dumbasses that are not from the area just there to start trouble.
> All these low life jackasses have accomplished is put people out of jobs, destroy property that is owned by themselves and take the narrative away from what is important.



That would be a job for the police, not vigilantes.


----------



## EverCurious (Apr 27, 2015)

Wasn't this called upon by local gang members though?  Plus we're talking about "kids" from a local school that started this rioting...

Sorry they're locals.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Apr 27, 2015)

There are more citizens trying to stop looters and vandals in Baltimore than there are looters and vandals.


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Apr 27, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> Mad_Cabbie said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...



That is 100% true, but do you think that the Revolutionary War would equate to this mess? Not certain about that, but good point.


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Apr 27, 2015)

JimH52 said:


> Bunch of Thugs taking advantage of chaos and rioting.  NOT EXCUSE!  Baltimore needs a larger jail to put all these criminals away.



Baltimore arrests more people every day than most countries. On any given day, Baltimore jails hold upwards of 4,000 people. 

We need more jails and more people in jail?


----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 27, 2015)

Whoever said.  " blame Gov ," check.,..just happened


----------



## Rozman (Apr 27, 2015)

Mad_Cabbie said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > Bunch of Thugs taking advantage of chaos and rioting.  NOT EXCUSE!  Baltimore needs a larger jail to put all these criminals away.
> ...



Not only yeah but hell yeah....
If people choose to disregard the law they need to be held accountable.
What's the problem with that?


----------



## JimH52 (Apr 27, 2015)

Many of these people are not even from Baltimore, so why would they care if the cit is burned down and people are out of jobs now?  They are opportunist and criminals.  Nothing more....Nothing less.

The creep with the gas mask who slashed the firemen's hose when he was trying to put out the CVS fire, should be arrested right now.  He is an accomplice to arson along with multiple other charges.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Apr 27, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> There are more citizens trying to stop looters and vandals in Baltimore than there are looters and vandals.



I think that was true about an hour ago.
Not so sure with what we are seeing now.
Nightfall is coming...the NG better hurry their asses up, it is going to get ugly.
I am honestly afraid someone else is going to die tonight.
There is already a police officer that is reportedly unresponsive.
It won't take much for this to blow.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Apr 27, 2015)

JimH52 said:


> Many of these people are not even from Baltimore, so why would they care if the cit is burned down and people are out of jobs now?  They are opportunist and criminals.  Nothing more....Nothing less.
> 
> The creep with the gas mask who slashed the firemen's hose when he was trying to put out the CVS fire, should be arrested right now.  He is an accomplice to arson along with multiple other charges.



Is the idea that the hose cutter should be arrested a controversial matter? 

Do you know that we have people her at USMB who think it would be OK to shoot that guy to death right there on the street.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Apr 27, 2015)

iamwhatiseem said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > There are more citizens trying to stop looters and vandals in Baltimore than there are looters and vandals.
> ...



I'm not sure if you are serious or not. There are many "conservatives" here at USMB who are charged up by watching this violence.


----------



## JimH52 (Apr 27, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > Many of these people are not even from Baltimore, so why would they care if the cit is burned down and people are out of jobs now?  They are opportunist and criminals.  Nothing more....Nothing less.
> ...



Yes, I suppose there are a few that would take the first shot.  I trust they will have multiple videos from multiple locations to arrest all the criminals.  There is no excuse for this outrageous behavior.  These are crimes of "opportunity."


----------



## squeeze berry (Apr 27, 2015)

Mad_Cabbie said:


> This one not really about race, guys -- more of a police brutality matter.


then why has
Obama
Holder
NAACP and

the peaceful protestors made it about race?


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Apr 27, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



Why would I not be serious?
Conservatives? 
WTF are you talking about?
This isn't political in a sense of liberal/conservative...Jesus.
You have a bunch of low life jackasses that are taking the narative away from what is important. This solves nothing.
This isn't Michael Brown. This is different. Something CLEARLY happened to this young man in that van. THAT is what is important.
Not these dumbasses stealing from each other.


----------



## SUPERMAN1929 (Apr 27, 2015)

These animals represent the ignorant group that votes Democrat. That's who democrats depend on to get voted into office. Now reconsider how intelligent your parties stances are.


----------



## JimH52 (Apr 27, 2015)

SUPERMAN1929 said:


> These animals represent the ignorant group that votes Democrat. That's who democrats depend on to get voted into office. Now reconsider how intelligent your parties stances are.



This has nothing to do with Democrats or Republicans or Conservatives or Liberals.  This is about a bunch of opportunist that are acting as thugs and stealing from the very people who were peacefully demonstrating until today.


----------



## SUPERMAN1929 (Apr 27, 2015)

JimH52 said:


> SUPERMAN1929 said:
> 
> 
> > These animals represent the ignorant group that votes Democrat. That's who democrats depend on to get voted into office. Now reconsider how intelligent your parties stances are.
> ...


Who just happen to be 97 percent democrat and represent their agenda. Stealing from others.


----------



## Teddy Pollins (Apr 27, 2015)

Protesters clash with police in Baltimore
Let me get this straight... so these people believe that police are using excessive force. So they form a violent riot, putting multiple police officers in the hospital, and thereby necessitating that the police deploy in force with riot gear to protect themselves, and likely store owners and innocent bystanders. How is this a good idea?


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Apr 27, 2015)

Rozman said:


> Mad_Cabbie said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...



Because the solution as you are presenting it, would not fix the problem in my estimation. Jail is very bad for people -- when you put people in jail when you normally would not (e.g. late library books, the police state, etc) you are desensitizing them to it. Once you are in the system, it becomes near impossible to avoid it. 

People who are desensitized to jail/prison, are no longer afraid to go back. It's dangerous to think that jail is a good answer. 

In Baltimore, jail is a way to make politicians happy. If there is a high profile crime, the mayor has to look like she gives a shit or no more cushy job. Heads must roll! We need more, TOUGHER laws, because that ALWAYS works! She then gets on the police department and the police then start locking people up like they are at a grateful dead concert. Rights? YOU DON'T NEED NO STINKIN RIGHTS!!! 

In a police state, the only important factor is appearances. As long as we LOOK TOUGH on crime, civil liberties do not matter. People in Baltimore are tired of being harassed. They are sick of being handcuffed just for walking home. When someone breaks into their house, the police order them to stop calling or THEY will be arrested. 

You people (what do YOU mean "you people") have no fucking clue what a shit hole this place is. 

No one knows except the streets; and the streets hold their secrets like a jailer runs his jail.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Apr 27, 2015)

SUPERMAN1929 said:


> Who just happen to be 97 percent democrat and represent their agenda. Stealing from others.



Go away


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Apr 27, 2015)

squeeze berry said:


> Mad_Cabbie said:
> 
> 
> > This one not really about race, guys -- more of a police brutality matter.
> ...



Oh, they have, eh? Where did you see that?

Never mind...


----------



## Katzndogz (Apr 27, 2015)

iamwhatiseem said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...


Whatever happened to him didn't necessarily happen in the van.  He could have been injured elsewhere at another time.  Then the van went over a bump and that caused a separation that wasn't survivable.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Apr 27, 2015)

WinterBorn said:


> If it happening downtown, there won't be any noticeable damage.  That is an ugly city.


According to reports, rioters are targeting the Inner Harbor section which is a relatively busy commercial and tourist area. 
In other words, the anarchists are going where the money is in order to shut down the city's economy and inflict as much damage as possible.
It is my hope that the mayor of Baltimore is removed from office and prosecuted for inciting riot.
Business owners should close down and leave the city.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Apr 27, 2015)

Mad_Cabbie said:


> This one not really about race, guys -- more of a police brutality matter.


No it isn't.....
This whole thing( fighting with arreasting officers) is being allowed to spin out of control..
IN each instance where alleged police brutality is supposedly taking place, it is as a result of the person(s) charged fighting with the police while an attempt to arrest is in progress.


----------



## Geaux4it (Apr 27, 2015)

Here comes the National Guard.  

-Geaux


----------



## thereisnospoon (Apr 27, 2015)

Mad_Cabbie said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...


And you liberals...."NEVER" see race as a factor in anything?


----------



## Katzndogz (Apr 27, 2015)

The idiot mayor is on tv right now.  She could be obama's sister.

The fool and she is seriously affected with stupid.  She has announced a curfew.  Starting tomorrow night.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Apr 27, 2015)

Mad_Cabbie said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> > And it's not even hot, humid summer yet!
> ...


Obama is a very polarizing figure when it comes to race. 
He does nothing to bring a calming effect on these incidents. In fact his comments have inflamed passions.


----------



## Tank (Apr 27, 2015)

"Protesters"  LOL


----------



## Nutz (Apr 27, 2015)

thereisnospoon said:


> Mad_Cabbie said:
> 
> 
> > HenryBHough said:
> ...


Just the passions of racist teapers. Your ilk are impossible to have an honest discussion with.  Your hate blinds you.


----------



## Mac1958 (Apr 27, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> Later they'll loot a liquor store so they can properly toast the deceased.


They ended up looting the living SHIT out of a liquor store.  Did I call it or did I call it!  I'm The Man.

Anyway, now they've moved on to a mall for some SERIOUS looting.  Fuck that pharmacy looting, that's for pussies.  Time to get serious, baby!  You can't get a new pair of Nikes at a CVS!

That mall's gonna be picked cleaner than a four pound turkey after Thanksgiving dinner!



.


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Apr 27, 2015)

thereisnospoon said:


> Mad_Cabbie said:
> 
> 
> > HenryBHough said:
> ...



Bull shit. What was he supposed to say to fix it? "Come on, guys! Calm the fuck down already!"


----------



## thereisnospoon (Apr 27, 2015)

JoshuaZ said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> > No question!  Obama's legacy is going to be The Great American Race War.
> ...


It's already under way...Random black on white crime is on the increase. It started with the knock out game. There has been an increase in random violent crimes committed by mainly black males against Caucasians. 
Look at the black occupiers of restaurants. They black brunchers have targeted Caucasian owned businesses.


----------



## Nutz (Apr 27, 2015)

Mad_Cabbie said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> > Mad_Cabbie said:
> ...


If he says something...it is wrong.  f he remains silent...it is wrong.  Just your typical racist and hypocrite teapers making sure USMB is better than Stormfront.


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Apr 27, 2015)

thereisnospoon said:


> No it isn't.....
> This whole thing( fighting with arreasting officers) is being allowed to spin out of control..
> IN each instance where alleged police brutality is supposedly taking place, it is as a result of the person(s) charged fighting with the police while an attempt to arrest is in progress.



You don't live here and you have no fucking clue.


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Apr 27, 2015)

thereisnospoon said:


> It's already under way...Random black on white crime is on the increase. It started with the knock out game. There has been an increase in random violent crimes committed by mainly black males against Caucasians.
> Look at the black occupiers of restaurants. They black brunchers have targeted Caucasian owned businesses.



More bullshit, misinformation from the easily impressed ditto-heads. There never was a "knock out game" and NO, I'm not interested in even going there. It was crap -- every case I saw involved some sort of dispute.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Apr 27, 2015)

Nutz said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> > Mad_Cabbie said:
> ...


Ahh. Very good. I see you are spewing the lib progressive narrative.....
1. In the case of any criticism of Obama, make sure you refer to hatred and racism
2. Make sure you refer to the criticizer as a RACIST....
Sorry Charlie....Your shit doesn't work with me.


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Apr 27, 2015)

thereisnospoon said:


> And you liberals...."NEVER" see race as a factor in anything?



I am most certainly NOT a fucking liberal, so blow it out your hole, clan boi.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Apr 27, 2015)

thereisnospoon said:


> JoshuaZ said:
> 
> 
> > HenryBHough said:
> ...




It is sick. How exactly is attacking whites going to heal race relations in this country? I believe it is doing the opposite.


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Apr 27, 2015)

thereisnospoon said:


> Ahh. Very good. I see you are spewing the lib progressive narrative.....
> 1. In the case of any criticism of Obama, make sure you refer to hatred and racism
> 2. Make sure you refer to the criticizer as a RACIST....
> Sorry Charlie....Your shit doesn't work with me.



What "shit" is that, exactly? You have no clue what is happening and immediately reached for your well-worn "race card!"


----------



## Nutz (Apr 27, 2015)

thereisnospoon said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > thereisnospoon said:
> ...


I don't care what works with a fucking teaper.  You people are pathetic.  You are a racist because you are an idiot racist...not because you disagree wth Obama.  You are a hypocrite because you are simply a hypocrite.  You want Obama to speak, you don't want hm to speak, you hate him, you want him assassinated because he is a n1gger.  

POS Teaper.  STFU.  You are pathetically ridiculous...but you have succeeded in making USMB a teaper hate site.

PUSSY.


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Apr 27, 2015)

Geaux4it said:


> Here comes the National Guard.
> 
> -Geaux



That's because the "do nothing Mayor" called them.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 27, 2015)

LlmmmAaooooo.  Talk about pathetic.  Truth is hate.....that ought to work well


----------



## thereisnospoon (Apr 27, 2015)

Mad_Cabbie said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> > No it isn't.....
> ...


Sunshine....Baltimore is not unique. Defiance of lawful police activity is happening everywhere.
Now we have bloods and crips calling a truce so that they can focus on "taking out cops"......
Are there bad or rogue cops? Absolutely. Should they be prosecuted? Yes. And if convicted placed in general population while in prison....They are supposed to professionals. Held to a higher standard of public trust. If they violate that trust, their punishment should be severe....
"you don't live here" doesn't cut it.....


----------



## NLT (Apr 27, 2015)

Mad_Cabbie said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> > No it isn't.....
> ...


Hope you stay safe MC, shit is geting wild out there


----------



## thereisnospoon (Apr 27, 2015)

Mad_Cabbie said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> > Here comes the National Guard.
> ...


Ahh.....Only the governor can activate the National Guard. The mayor of a city can make the request.


----------



## Geaux4it (Apr 27, 2015)

Mad_Cabbie said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> > Here comes the National Guard.
> ...



Actually, the good governor activated them


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Apr 27, 2015)

thereisnospoon said:


> Sunshine....Baltimore is not unique. Defiance of lawful police activity is happening everywhere.
> Now we have bloods and crips calling a truce so that they can focus on "taking out cops"......
> Are there bad or rogue cops? Absolutely. Should they be prosecuted? Yes. And if convicted placed in general population while in prison....They are supposed to professionals. Held to a higher standard of public trust. If they violate that trust, their punishment should be severe....
> "you don't live here" doesn't cut it.....



I honestly could not care less if you agree with me or not. I never said i supported these animals. You are the one making giant assumptions about everything and I stand pat behind my validated assertion that YOU are exceedingly ignorant. Good day.


----------



## Nutz (Apr 27, 2015)

Don't get me wrong, MC...these rioters are fucking savages and I hope the National Guard comes in and handles the situation with brute force. Any lawful protestor...has half a brain, they will evacuate the area.


----------



## NLT (Apr 27, 2015)

I am watching the mayor now on the news...she has a serious bitch attitude..".its not my fault I gave the rioters space to burn and pillage"


----------



## thereisnospoon (Apr 27, 2015)

Mad_Cabbie said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> > It's already under way...Random black on white crime is on the increase. It started with the knock out game. There has been an increase in random violent crimes committed by mainly black males against Caucasians.
> ...


There never was a knockout game? So all those videos of those random attacks were what? Computer generated images?.....Yeah, ok...
Oh no, wait. I have it......Vast right wing conspiracy....


----------



## Nutz (Apr 27, 2015)

Manonthestreet said:


> LlmmmAaooooo.  Talk about pathetic.  Truth is hate.....that ought to work well


What truth...teaper?


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Apr 27, 2015)

thereisnospoon said:


> Ahh.....Only the governor can activate the National Guard. The mayor of a city can make the request.



Thanks, Larry Hogan (R) is the one to call, but that was requested by mayor Blake.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Apr 27, 2015)

thereisnospoon said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > thereisnospoon said:
> ...



For all the stuff I agree with the democrats on. Them allowing shit like this to happen pretty much makes them unacceptable.

We need strong law enforcement or nothing else really matters.


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Apr 27, 2015)

thereisnospoon said:


> There never was a knockout game? So all those videos of those random attacks were what? Computer generated images?.....Yeah, ok...
> Oh no, wait. I have it......Vast right wing conspiracy....



Correct, it was crap and certainly did not exist to the degree that you clowns wanted it too.


----------



## SUPERMAN1929 (Apr 27, 2015)

We should put these people out of their misery like a rabid dog.


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Apr 27, 2015)

Matthew said:


> For all the stuff I agree with the democrats on. Them allowing shit like this to happen pretty much makes them unacceptable.
> 
> We need strong law enforcement or nothing else really matters.



The democrats are allowing this, eh?


----------



## SUPERMAN1929 (Apr 27, 2015)

Matthew said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...


Funny that a dem would say that after every time a thug gets shot all the libs freak out.


----------



## NLT (Apr 27, 2015)

Mad_Cabbie said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> > Ahh.....Only the governor can activate the National Guard. The mayor of a city can make the request.
> ...


Higan just put them on alert


----------



## gipper (Apr 27, 2015)

All Americans should be rioting over the lawlessness of their central government.


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Apr 27, 2015)

SUPERMAN1929 said:


> We should put these people out of their misery like a rabid dog.



Thanks, oh lover of our constitution!


----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 27, 2015)

Nutz said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> > LlmmmAaooooo.  Talk about pathetic.  Truth is hate.....that ought to work well
> ...


Its teabagger dumbass.......truth like check your hate.....aren't you listening lmmaaooo


----------



## Dot Com (Apr 27, 2015)

Mad_Cabbie said:


> Peaceful protest are turning into riots, confrontations with police ... situation beginning to look somewhat unstable.
> 
> Mad Cabbie NOT taking fares to or from B-more.


you in a safe place Mad_Cabbie ?!!!


----------



## SUPERMAN1929 (Apr 27, 2015)

Mad_Cabbie said:


> SUPERMAN1929 said:
> 
> 
> > We should put these people out of their misery like a rabid dog.
> ...


We would be a better country after that.


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Apr 27, 2015)

NLT said:


> Mad_Cabbie said:
> 
> 
> > thereisnospoon said:
> ...



Correct, they have NOT been called in ... yet. Good call.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Apr 27, 2015)

gipper said:


> All Americans should be rioting over the lawlessness of their central government.



Says the one that wants to take us back to the effin 13th century. People like you are no better then the thugs.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Apr 27, 2015)

Mad_Cabbie said:


> NLT said:
> 
> 
> > Mad_Cabbie said:
> ...



So you think the thugs rioting, smashing shit and looting are the good guys?


----------



## thereisnospoon (Apr 27, 2015)

Nutz said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> > Kevin Rector on Twitter Just watched 7 11 on Light St north of Lombard just had it s door smashed was looted some. http t.co dkKe9du5Zq
> ...


Yes all who are not liberals are to be labeled "Teaper racists".....Does that about sum it up?
My you are a learned student of the lib/progressive play book.


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Apr 27, 2015)

Dot Com said:


> Mad_Cabbie said:
> 
> 
> > Peaceful protest are turning into riots, confrontations with police ... situation beginning to look somewhat unstable.
> ...



I'm trying to avoid the city, but I will go if need be. If one of those fags throws a rock at me I'll break his fucking riotous scull.


----------



## NLT (Apr 27, 2015)

Mad_Cabbie said:


> NLT said:
> 
> 
> > Mad_Cabbie said:
> ...


hey dude . I know we have bad medicine but I hope you stay safe if you are working tonight


----------



## ScienceRocks (Apr 27, 2015)

Mad_Cabbie said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > For all the stuff I agree with the democrats on. Them allowing shit like this to happen pretty much makes them unacceptable.
> ...



The mayor of that city pretty much said that she is allowing them space to destroy.


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Apr 27, 2015)

Matthew said:


> Mad_Cabbie said:
> 
> 
> > NLT said:
> ...



Where the FUCK did I ever say that FAG. Shut your fucking pie-hole already ... no, FUCK NO, OK?


----------



## BlackSand (Apr 27, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Yeah I think I know ezzackly what chew mean   but "getting off" wasn't my phrasing.  I just meant the gawker-cum-armchair-PoliSci prof syndrome.



Nah ... I have a Bachelors of Science in Psychology ... But I fought so much with my Sociology professor I was surprised I passed his class.

I like situations of civil unrest because of the opportunity it provides for some people to be their best and others to be their worst (doesn't matter who).
It opens the door to people who want/need to step out of the haze we have created as a society that attempts to gloss over everything with a stupid CareBear attitude that does nothing more than suppress change.

I think you know me well enough to understand where I may appreciate people being at each other's throats if it means they are willing to go the distance and get it over with.

Go ahead ... Let them put the targets on their backs and fight it out.
Let the chips fall where they fall ... Stop stuffing the ugliness that these people have into a hole and get-r-done.
It is going to happen one way or the other ... How long it takes to happen usually determines to what degree and how long it lasts.

And ... Poli-Sci was usually the major of jocks and flunkies who couldn't master anything else, or even make up their minds as to what they wanted to do where I went to college.

.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Apr 27, 2015)

StormyToo said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> > Trey Yingst on Twitter A McDonalds is being smashed up right now FreddieGray http t.co HlHRjklSkj
> ...


That's hardly the point. These anarchists see a for profit business and they see RED.....Their anger boils over and they attack. 
Just once, i'd like to see a small business owner use deadly force to protect his property by downing a few of these sub human scum bags.
"Say hello to my little friend".


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Apr 27, 2015)

NLT said:


> hey dude . I know we have bad medicine but I hope you stay safe if you are working tonight



As far as I'm concerned, that's all water under the Hanover Street Bridge.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Apr 27, 2015)

Mad_Cabbie said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Mad_Cabbie said:
> ...


Come on....You know damned well you condone this.


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Apr 27, 2015)

SUPERMAN1929 said:


> We would be a better country after that.



Then NEVER preach to anyone about the constitution, you fascist.


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Apr 27, 2015)

thereisnospoon said:


> Come on....You know damned well you condone this.



Shove it up your asshole, teaparty fag.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Apr 27, 2015)

thereisnospoon said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > Manonthestreet said:
> ...



I am certainly not tea party and I want the cops to crack down hard. This is bullshit.


----------



## SUPERMAN1929 (Apr 27, 2015)

These Liberal animals will stop at nothing to destroy our society. I thought the end would come legally through socialism/communism then everything failing but what I failed to see is that liberals are such violent creatures they will takeover by force...


----------



## NLT (Apr 27, 2015)

Mad_Cabbie said:


> NLT said:
> 
> 
> > hey dude . I know we have bad medicine but I hope you stay safe if you are working tonight
> ...


Hey man, I know you can take care of yourself but its nasty out there and cabs might be a target...cash you know?


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Apr 27, 2015)

Manonthestreet said:


> LlmmmAaooooo.  Talk about pathetic.  Truth is hate.....that ought to work well



What the fuck are you babbling about?


----------



## ScienceRocks (Apr 27, 2015)

Mad_Cabbie said:


> SUPERMAN1929 said:
> 
> 
> > We would be a better country after that.
> ...



I pay tax DOLLARS for the Police to keep my community safe from thugs like we're seeing on our t.v.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Apr 27, 2015)

Nutz said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> > Vid to go along.... might be inconvenient though..............
> ...


Dude, you'd be the first one to hide in your crawlspace.
Ready.....For what?.....You don't even know what would be coming at you. 
How can you form a plan when uninformed?
Are you denying there has been rioting and looting in Baltimore?


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Apr 27, 2015)

NLT said:


> Mad_Cabbie said:
> 
> 
> > NLT said:
> ...



Fuck em, I got something long and hard and it ain't my one-eye'd-trouser-snake.


----------



## Dot Com (Apr 27, 2015)

heard the mayor at the presser say that she has the nat'l guard at her disposal


----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 27, 2015)

Mad_Cabbie said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> > LlmmmAaooooo.  Talk about pathetic.  Truth is hate.....that ought to work well
> ...


He knows who needs to know


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Apr 27, 2015)

thereisnospoon said:


> Dude, you'd be the first one to hide in your crawlspace.
> Ready.....For what?.....You don't even know what would be coming at you.
> How can you form a plan when uninformed?
> Are you denying there has been rioting and looting in Baltimore?



Go to Baltimore and start killing people, tough guy. Go right ahead, I can't wait. Need a ride? Let's get started.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Apr 27, 2015)

Mad_Cabbie said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Mad_Cabbie said:
> ...




Resorting to such name calling shows that you don't have a argument. Vile shit just like the thugs sacking that city.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Apr 27, 2015)

Rocko said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > Manonthestreet said:
> ...


Nutz does....He is ready...at least that's what he says


----------



## Dot Com (Apr 27, 2015)

is dundalk a white area?


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Apr 27, 2015)

Manonthestreet said:


> He knows who needs to know



Whatever, dumb ass.


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Apr 27, 2015)

Dot Com said:


> is dundalk a white area?



Mixed. The city is not like it once was, blacks and whites both are pretty much all over.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Apr 27, 2015)

Mad_Cabbie said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> > Dude, you'd be the first one to hide in your crawlspace.
> ...


Wow....Just wow.......Ok genius, go ahead and point out where I stated or even implied that would ever happen...
Christ, you are easy.


----------



## Nutz (Apr 27, 2015)

thereisnospoon said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > Manonthestreet said:
> ...


Not denying anything at all.  I am just speakng truth while you are making it into a race war thing.  You are a racist teaper.  A pussy.  You are blinded by hate. 

Please start your race war...I guarantee  am ready.  Hell, if you are so tough...why aren't you in Baltmore right now, starting your race war and protecting the cops.  PUSSY.


----------



## NLT (Apr 27, 2015)

Mad_Cabbie said:


> NLT said:
> 
> 
> > Mad_Cabbie said:
> ...


well that would be a pea shooter


----------



## Mac1958 (Apr 27, 2015)

Holy shit, they're cutting hoses where the fire department is trying to put out fires!

That's an "A" for creativity right there!

.


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Apr 27, 2015)

thereisnospoon said:


> Nutz does....He is ready...at least that's what he says



I HATE that kind of talk, even playing around, you and Nutz can stop now, thank you.


----------



## Nutz (Apr 27, 2015)

thereisnospoon said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > Manonthestreet said:
> ...


No, you are a racist teaper pussy.  I am a true conservative...PUSSY.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 27, 2015)

Mad_Cabbie said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> > He knows who needs to know
> ...


Yeah same same


----------



## ScienceRocks (Apr 27, 2015)

Nutz said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...



Stop supporting thugs that destroy people property. it is wrong.


----------



## Dot Com (Apr 27, 2015)

don't let your temper get the best of you Mad_Cabbie


----------



## Nutz (Apr 27, 2015)

Mad_Cabbie said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz does....He is ready...at least that's what he says
> ...


No...I am ready.  I am PRAYING these racist teaper bitches try something.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Apr 27, 2015)

Nutz said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> > dont see any teabagger riots ...have you
> ...


HUH?.....That was a government operation. And there was no tea party back then.....
You are really reaching now.


----------



## Nutz (Apr 27, 2015)

Matthew said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > thereisnospoon said:
> ...


I am not supporting thugs.  Your hate makes you blind to what is being said.   No one is condoning these savages...I am simply condemning teaper racsm and hate. 

Too complex for you to understand...I know.


----------



## SUPERMAN1929 (Apr 27, 2015)

These people are just proving everything that we've already discussed in race issues. They are sub human.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Apr 27, 2015)

Nutz said:


> Mad_Cabbie said:
> 
> 
> > thereisnospoon said:
> ...


Oh calm down....Posting like that makes you appear not in control of your faculties.
Besides, your not doing anything.


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Apr 27, 2015)

Nutz said:


> Mad_Cabbie said:
> 
> 
> > thereisnospoon said:
> ...



Knock it off, tough guy! No killing white people AND THAT'S AN ORDER!!!


----------



## SUPERMAN1929 (Apr 27, 2015)

Nutz said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...


How bout you be the poor old black man needing meds but all the fucking animals destroyed the CVS? Imagine being in their shoes you racist sack of shit.


----------



## Nutz (Apr 27, 2015)

thereisnospoon said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > Manonthestreet said:
> ...


Yes, there was certainly a tea party back then, that was their beginning of the end.  Teapers fell pretty low in the polls after that act of terrorism. .  what a low info lemming!

The only reason there was no riot is because the teapers were threatening to use women as human shields.   They went the terrorist route.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 27, 2015)

BTW are there only Islamist ministers in Baltimore helping out  or is press just giving them all the coverage


----------



## Nutz (Apr 27, 2015)

Mad_Cabbie said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > Mad_Cabbie said:
> ...


There are black teapers too.   How dare you clam the teaper movement is a white only movement that is racist.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Apr 27, 2015)

Nutz said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...


THe tea party has NOTHING to do with the troubles in Baltimore. 
You see for a multiple number of times black people committing random acts of wanton violence and destruction of property. In order to find cover, you lash out. The tea party and to lesser extent, Caucasians are your target. 
Just stop it.. Don't bother arguing. You've been exposed.


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Apr 27, 2015)

Matthew said:


> Resorting to such name calling shows that you don't have a argument. Vile shit just like the thugs sacking that city.



You mean the same way that you wrongly assigned me a reprehensible and repugnant position on this matter? Fuck you, you racist shit-head.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Apr 27, 2015)

Nutz said:


> Mad_Cabbie said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...


Oy vey


----------



## SUPERMAN1929 (Apr 27, 2015)

Mad_Cabbie said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Resorting to such name calling shows that you don't have a argument. Vile shit just like the thugs sacking that city.
> ...


Just like Liberals to deflect the issue that the majority of the Liberal animals only want to loot, rape, and murder... complete lawlessness.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 27, 2015)

Looks like the residents are mobilizing to protect their neighborhoods and the police using peaceful methods.  In one instance three people, one in church vestments, positioned themselves between the police and the rioters and succeeded in defusing the rioters who were intent on attacking the police.


----------



## Nutz (Apr 27, 2015)

SUPERMAN1929 said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...


Another teaper, racist douche bag is tryng to create an argument for me.  what a useless piece of shit.  You fit in well at this hate site....they will support you at all turns. 

Where did  say that  support the rioters...you racist fag?


----------



## ScienceRocks (Apr 27, 2015)

SUPERMAN1929 said:


> Mad_Cabbie said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...




Only the assholes that disregard the law and stability of their own city...Some like me pay taxes for the police and wish to live within a civilized society.


----------



## Nutz (Apr 27, 2015)

thereisnospoon said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...


 Caucasians aren't my target you idiot fucking teaper.  Your hate and racism is the target.  what a teaper buffoon. 

Teapers...how fucking pathetic.


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 27, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Looks like the residents are mobilizing to protect their neighborhoods and the police using peaceful methods.  In one instance three people, one in church vestments, positioned themselves between the police and the rioters and succeeded in defusing the rioters who were intent on attacking the police.


A Vietnam vet named Valentine put himself between rioters and the cops, explaining what they are doing is not right...he said it ain't about color cause he loves his country, loves his town and he's an American....


----------



## SUPERMAN1929 (Apr 27, 2015)

Nutz said:


> SUPERMAN1929 said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...


How about you quit trying to protect these thugs and provide a solution? How can police stop these animals without lethal force?


----------



## Stephanie (Apr 27, 2015)

this man is an Elected Representative of YOUR CITY. how proud this must make you. he tells you what all this is about and its not about "black lives"
people better wake up

SNIP:
Those rioters, in Cummings assessment, were mostly comprised of out-of-towners:

CUMMINGS: I've got to give it to the citizens of Baltimore. I was there all day, and it was very peaceful all day -- thousands of people. And then at the end, there were a few people who said, 'We're gonna turn this city down, we're gonna close it down.' And the next thing you know we had a few people –- mainly from out of town –- to come and to start beating up on police cars and throwing all kinds of projectiles. But for the most part, it could've been worse.

Then Cummings declared to Schieffer:

CUMMINGS: This whole police community relation situation, Bob, is the civil rights cause for this generation, no doubt about it. This thing here -- the cell phone with the camera -- this has caused a whole new situation where a lot of the police interaction with citizens is being recorded. That used to not be the case when you and I were growing up.

Cummings warned that if the police departments *aren't taken apart,* this situation will only get worse.
Rep. Cummings Downplays Baltimore Riots Truth Revolt


this is this administrations goal is. Put the police under the RULES of the Federal Government so they are beholden to THEM and NOT YOU


----------



## NLT (Apr 27, 2015)

Mad_Cabbie said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > Mad_Cabbie said:
> ...


how bout killing mixed race..?


----------



## Nutz (Apr 27, 2015)

SUPERMAN1929 said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > SUPERMAN1929 said:
> ...


Again, a pussy teaper is trying to assign an argument for me.  Where oh where did  try to protect these thugs.  Hell, f you really look hard enough on USMB...you can fund where I call for all of them to be eliminated.  But you are a racist and too stupid to understand complex arguments.  Go play with the other racist teapers...I hear they are having a meeting tonight.   Don't forget your hood .


----------



## Nutz (Apr 27, 2015)

NLT said:


> Mad_Cabbie said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...


Only if it has a little wetback.


----------



## NLT (Apr 27, 2015)

Nutz said:


> .


[/QUOTE]
   Don't forget your hood .[/QUOTE]


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Apr 27, 2015)

NLT said:


> Police urged parents to find thier children and get them home.
> 
> Way to go baltimore mayor!!!!



TRANSLATION: Police urged single mothers to find their daddie's children and get them home.


----------



## NLT (Apr 27, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> NLT said:
> 
> 
> > Police urged parents to find thier children and get them home.
> ...


nope that was a message for white folks only...like a black mom would know where her kids are...rolls eyes


----------



## Darkwind (Apr 27, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> Holy shit, they're cutting hoses where the fire department is trying to put out fires!
> 
> That's an "A" for creativity right there!
> 
> .


Stop!  You're killing Me.........


----------



## Dot Com (Apr 27, 2015)

Baltimore erupts in riots after funeral of man who died in police custody



> Maryland Governor Larry Hogan declared a state of emergency and activated the National Guard as firefighters battled blazes set by looters. Rioters with baseball bats smashed windows of cars in different areas of town.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Apr 27, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> Looks like CVS has been picked clean, but fortunately they have a Rite Aid to loot.
> 
> To show their outrage 'n stuff.
> 
> .



Smart shoppers, bargain hunters. I would remind them they should also do a price comparison over at their local Walgreen's before they make their final purchases.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 27, 2015)

HenryBHough said:


> And it's not even hot, humid summer yet!
> 
> No question!  Obama's legacy is going to be The Great American Race War.
> 
> But is that what George Soros wanted?



Certainly what the GOP wants. They use race to divide us.

Not Obamas fault you whites haven't gotten over a black president. Get ready for a woman.


----------



## SUPERMAN1929 (Apr 27, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> > And it's not even hot, humid summer yet!
> ...


Dude, you've said the most racist shit other than odium. lol.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 27, 2015)

Matthew said:


> Rozman said:
> 
> 
> > Like the man said...
> ...


That's what they said about jefferson washinton and Adams. Rabble rousers.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 27, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Rozman said:
> ...



Not even close comparison.......


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 27, 2015)

SUPERMAN1929 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > HenryBHough said:
> ...


I speak blunt truth. I'll call you white honkeys out too. Cracker. Lol


----------



## ScienceRocks (Apr 27, 2015)

SUPERMAN1929 said:


> Mad_Cabbie said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...




Only the assholes that disreguard the law and stability of their own city...Some like me pay taxes for the police and wish to live within a civilized society.


sealybobo said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Rozman said:
> ...



They're just destroying their own economy and not doing a single thing to make life better.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 27, 2015)




----------



## DigitalDrifter (Apr 27, 2015)

I'm watching FOX this very moment, and I'm seeing that damn, Megyn Kelly is a fucking fox !!!!!!


----------



## SUPERMAN1929 (Apr 27, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> SUPERMAN1929 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Maybe all the white people should just evacuate and let all the blacks destroy the city and then bomb it?


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 27, 2015)

SUPERMAN1929 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > SUPERMAN1929 said:
> ...


Kind of like what they did to Detroit in the 70s only they didn't bomb it they just took it back after they went bankrupt with kwami kilpatrick the black al Capone.


----------



## bucs90 (Apr 27, 2015)

These animals just burned a CHURCH 

A CHURCH. A Southern Baptist black church senior center...which was being opened this year and offering 60 free apartment homes to needy locals.

And they burned it dowj


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 27, 2015)

SUPERMAN1929 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > SUPERMAN1929 said:
> ...



Here is another situation where blacks are being lawless and if the cops do anything they'll be called racist. I think cop snipers should be able to take out anyone throwing anything at police.

I would have run that kid over with my tank in Teenimen Square. Lol


----------



## Kosh (Apr 27, 2015)

So far not one far left drone condemning the riots..


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 27, 2015)

Kosh said:


> So far not one far left drone condemning the riots..


Surprised it took so long. 

And you right wing loons want blacks to vote with you when you have zero empathy for them? So funny.


----------



## Kosh (Apr 27, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > So far not one far left drone condemning the riots..
> ...



Yes we know anyone that is right of the far left is the enemy!

So far none of the far left drones condemns the riots..


----------



## tigerred59 (Apr 27, 2015)

Man, why why why, burn your own shit down, why?????? Just another damned city that will pay for all this bs in the end...so enjoy the free shit you dumb fucks. Next month, next year, you'll be begging for the very things you loot and burn today.....will you dumb fucks ever learn????


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 27, 2015)

tigerred59 said:


> Man, why why why, burn your own shit down, why?????? Just another damned city that will pay for all this bs in the end...so enjoy the free shit you dumb fucks. Next month, next year, you'll be begging for the very things you loot and burn today.....will you dumb fucks ever learn????


How many more cops need to kill how many more blacks needlessly before you'll see we need to fix the cops. They've become too militarized. Dont you think? They need to learn how to de escilate situations better and we need to teach them anger management etc.

But then what do you do if a guy resists arrest? How come cops aren't killing white criminals?


----------



## tigerred59 (Apr 27, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> > Man, why why why, burn your own shit down, why?????? Just another damned city that will pay for all this bs in the end...so enjoy the free shit you dumb fucks. Next month, next year, you'll be begging for the very things you loot and burn today.....will you dumb fucks ever learn????
> ...



I AGREE 1000000000%...CHECK OUT MY NEW THREAD ON THE SUBJECT!!


----------



## buddhallah_the_christ (Apr 27, 2015)

WTF. Scum. I'm a huge fan of people exercising their right to protest, but fuck this shit. Rioters make things so much worse. They dont give a flying fuck about the cause, and just drag down those that do. It won't finish pretty.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Apr 27, 2015)

Nutz said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...


I don't hate anyone.....Your loss. Douche....
So when did you lose your ability to think clearly?
Emoting seems to be your forte.
You think all Caucasians are racist. Denying that would be patronizing and insulting.


----------



## Marianne (Apr 27, 2015)

Yup they are at it again. I'll say the same thing for Baltimore as I did for Ferguson, not one dime should be spent to rebuild these area's . let the businesses go where they are appreciated and let the destroyed buildings rot.


----------



## Dante (Apr 27, 2015)

Mad_Cabbie said:


> Peaceful protest are turning into riots, confrontations with police ... situation beginning to look somewhat unstable.
> 
> Mad Cabbie NOT taking fares to or from B-more.


FOX News with Shep had the best coverage. Lots of context. Shep belongs on another network


----------



## Nutz (Apr 27, 2015)

thereisnospoon said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > thereisnospoon said:
> ...


No,  don't think all caucasians are racist.  I think YOU are racist along with the rest of the teaper filth.  Most whites are cool...you are simply a racist POS.  

You must have canadian blood...because, you sure are an idiot.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Apr 27, 2015)

Nutz said:


> SUPERMAN1929 said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...


The angrier you get, the funnier this gets....


----------



## Nutz (Apr 27, 2015)

Dante said:


> Mad_Cabbie said:
> 
> 
> > Peaceful protest are turning into riots, confrontations with police ... situation beginning to look somewhat unstable.
> ...


He is too gay.


----------



## Dot Com (Apr 27, 2015)

State of emergency declared after riots break out in Baltimore TheHill


----------



## Nutz (Apr 27, 2015)

thereisnospoon said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > SUPERMAN1929 said:
> ...


  Who is angry?  Typical teaper...hyperbole is a requirement for your ilk.


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Apr 27, 2015)

Matthew said:


> What exactly does it solve to burn down your community and all the stores within it?


Not one dime of taxpayer money to rebuild Baltimore.  Let the cockroaches live in the shit hole.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Apr 27, 2015)

Baltimore Mayor Stephanie Rawlings-Blake who clearly stated that so called protesters, I call them rioting thieveing thug anarchists, were given space to destroy, has in an impromptu news conference denied making the statement. 
News reporters are being attacked. Businesses are burning. 
Pictures on TV are showing police doing nothing. 
News people are questioning as to why this is . Speculation is the City government, the Mayor in particular have been told to stand down.
I cannot fathom a mayor of a city thinking so much of the political aspects, they she would essentially suspend law and order.


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Apr 27, 2015)

buddhallah_the_christ said:


> WTF. Scum. I'm a huge fan of people exercising their right to protest, but fuck this shit. Rioters make things so much worse. They dont give a flying fuck about the cause, and just drag down those that do. It won't finish pretty.


Blacks have set back any sympathy for their "plight". 50 years.  Selma was made meaningless.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Apr 27, 2015)

Nutz said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...


You are angry. You've been swearing at me, calling me names for at least 10 posts......
I'm glad you're pissed. I am glad you hate me. I am happy you think I hate you....Wanna knwo why. Because you are a flaming lib that is showing your true colors....
100% intolerant of any other viewpoint.


----------



## Nutz (Apr 27, 2015)

thereisnospoon said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > thereisnospoon said:
> ...


  You either garner respect or you don't.  You don't...teaper.


----------



## Katzndogz (Apr 27, 2015)

AvgGuyIA said:


> buddhallah_the_christ said:
> 
> 
> > WTF. Scum. I'm a huge fan of people exercising their right to protest, but fuck this shit. Rioters make things so much worse. They dont give a flying fuck about the cause, and just drag down those that do. It won't finish pretty.
> ...


They should keep doing it until Nov 2016.


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Apr 27, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > So far not one far left drone condemning the riots..
> ...


. It's so easy to have empathy isn't it?  Liberals don't have to take a moral stand against the criminality and then stand aside calling us racists for calling these animals for what they are.  So easy for you people. That's why you liberals aren't worth the powder to blow you all to hell.


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Apr 27, 2015)

Where are all the gun owners?  These are the times they need to be out taking back their city.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Apr 27, 2015)

Nutz said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...


Ok genius...Please provide an example of racism on my part....
BTW, I have never been a member of the "teepers"..Whatever that might be....
BTW, sunshine, earlier you stated there are "black teepers"....So how could the teepers be racist?
You are so all over the place. Your inability to think straight and spew such vitriol indicates you are a very angry and hateful person..


----------



## oldunclemark (Apr 27, 2015)

Give the police a lot of credit..nobody opened fire


----------



## ScienceRocks (Apr 27, 2015)

Tipsycatlover said:


> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> > buddhallah_the_christ said:
> ...



Repubilcans would win the presidency as the democrats would look weaker then shit on crime.


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Apr 27, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> How many more cops need to kill how many more blacks needlessly before you'll see we need to fix the cops. They've become too militarized. Dont you think? They need to learn how to de escilate situations better and we need to teach them anger management etc.
> 
> But then what do you do if a guy resists arrest? How come cops aren't killing white ... Snip ....


We need to fix that race, starting with a pair of shears.


----------



## Nutz (Apr 27, 2015)

thereisnospoon said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > thereisnospoon said:
> ...


You seem to have a very poor ability to comprehend. My arguments and wit are obviously too complex for the teaper lemming...teaper.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Apr 27, 2015)

Manonthestreet said:


> They should have stomped this out last nite
> Good thing Mayor didn't give a damn about her city


She should be toast in the next election. 
After her latest chat with reporters on the street, I see a politician who is doing nothing more than couching her words. 
I see a person who is obviously overwhelmed and incapable.


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Apr 27, 2015)

AvgGuyIA said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > What exactly does it solve to burn down your community and all the stores within it?
> ...



Last time I checked, you don't have a fucking say in that. Calling everyone in Baltimore cockroaches? Who cares. Fuck you and your godamned state what ever the he'll you call that shithole that you don't take care of. 

I hope a skunk sprays one of your 13 cats.


----------



## oldunclemark (Apr 27, 2015)

That has to be the end of it..Marshall law...for a few days


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Apr 27, 2015)

AvgGuyIA said:


> Where are all the gun owners?  These are the times they need to be out taking back their city.



I don't recommend trying that shit in Baltimore.


----------



## Katzndogz (Apr 27, 2015)

Ferguson got jealous.

http://www.thegatewa


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Apr 27, 2015)

Matthew said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > AvgGuyIA said:
> ...



Ah, overconfident again? Hillary is looking like a lock at this point; God help us.....


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Apr 27, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like CVS has been picked clean, but fortunately they have a Rite Aid to loot.
> ...


Once again stores selling work shoes remain untouched.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Apr 27, 2015)

Nutz said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...


HEY....You were told to produce an example of racism on my part. 
That's all I want to see from you. Failing that, you fail...
So now you will go ahead and provide those examples....


----------



## yidnar (Apr 27, 2015)

pull the cops out and let the blacks continue to remodel their  own neighborhoods .


----------



## Marianne (Apr 27, 2015)




----------



## Marianne (Apr 27, 2015)

Mad_Cabbie said:


> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...


I gotta agree with him Cabbie, I'm not saying that everyone in Baltimore is a cockroach but not one thin dime should go to rebuilding these neighborhoods. Let the businesses move and let the rioting jerks live in the shit hole they created.


----------



## BlackSand (Apr 27, 2015)

Marianne said:


>



Meh ... Carry the firearm for anyone who doesn't get the message ... But why waste a bullet when a Louisville Slugger would take care of that skinny POS?

.


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Apr 27, 2015)

Marianne said:


> Mad_Cabbie said:
> 
> 
> > AvgGuyIA said:
> ...



No comment


----------



## Marianne (Apr 27, 2015)

Mad_Cabbie said:


> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> > Mad_Cabbie said:
> ...


"insanity is doing the same thing over and over and expecting a different result."


----------



## Donald Polish (Apr 27, 2015)

I absolutely believe this entire country needs a change in its military-like police tactics, but acting like idiots isn't going to solve this. It's going to cost more lives. And since they're about to deploy the entire police force in riot gear as we speak... well... Protesters or rioters?


----------



## rcfieldz (Apr 27, 2015)

Which city is next?


----------



## Marianne (Apr 27, 2015)

Donald Polish said:


> I absolutely believe this entire country needs a change in its military-like police tactics, but acting like idiots isn't going to solve this. It's going to cost more lives. And since they're about to deploy the entire police force in riot gear as we speak... well... Protesters or rioters?


I think the entire country needs to stop supporting the black community and let them pull themselves up by their own boot straps. You don't appreciate what you haven't invested in.

 As far as the cops, we need to address this because obviously it's a nationwide problem. Yes the cops are in military riot gear but bare in mind that these rioting asshats are throwing cinderblocks and bottles at fire fighters who are currently trying to stop residential row houses from going up in flames. You can't send cops dressed in the regular uniform out to stop that? What they need to do is call in the  National Guard because it's a war zone out there.


----------



## rcfieldz (Apr 28, 2015)

The guard is there now!


----------



## Marianne (Apr 28, 2015)

rcfieldz said:


> The guard is there now!


Good because they just showed some dumbass kids with a stolen car driving like assholes through the fires they started in the middle of the street. If nobody gets killed it will be a miracle.


----------



## Marianne (Apr 28, 2015)

Cops are moving in. lets hope this comes to an end.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 28, 2015)

Fuck 'em. Let them kill each other. NG should just block off the whole area after getting the innocents out, and let them burn along with their neighborhood. Fucking low lifes.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Apr 28, 2015)

The black community has no regard for this country and is doesn't give a damn about the law. They're the racist that wish to destroy and start a fight with other people in this country.

I agree with gracie above!


----------



## Gracie (Apr 28, 2015)

There are a LOT of blacks in the community that have something to say. They just aren't heard and refused to go.


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Apr 28, 2015)

Marianne said:


> Mad_Cabbie said:
> 
> 
> > Marianne said:
> ...



I hate Baltimore -- its a shit hole. I always wanted better for this place, though. I was once an activist here. I removed graffiti from churches and homes, I drove drug addicted prostitutes to drug rehab and gave people work when they were starving. 

That being said, even though this place broke my heart, to me, these aren't just a bunch of worthless negros; these people are my neighbors, my friends and I care very much for them. My son lives here.


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Apr 28, 2015)

Matthew said:


> The black community has no regard for this country and is doesn't give a damn about the law. They're the racist that wish to destroy and start a fight with other people in this country.
> 
> I agree with gracie above!



Of course you do, you self important blowhard.


----------



## Geaux4it (Apr 28, 2015)

Lets get real here people. The days of us giving blacks a 'pass' because of the past are numbered. Or should be anyway...

The illness or cancer is quite clear to all but the blind. 

Charlie Manson was a tad premature eh?

-Geaux


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Apr 28, 2015)

Why did they wait so long before bringing in the guard???
They should have done that before nightfall. 
WTF? They waited until there were 15 additional officers injured before bringing them in.


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Apr 28, 2015)

Gracie said:


> There are a LOT of blacks in the community that have something to say. They just aren't heard and refused to go.


This would be a better message if the boy would stop saying "fuck"  every other sentence.


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Apr 28, 2015)

Geaux4it said:


> Lets get real here people. The days of us giving blacks a 'pass' because of the past are numbered. Or should be anyway...
> 
> The illness or cancer is quite clear to all but the blind.
> 
> ...


We need an Andrew Jackson to march these motherfuckers to a reservation away from civilization where they can be tamed.


----------



## gipper (Apr 28, 2015)

The Clinton's are the culprits.  They needed a riot to get their name off the front page...Hey maybe they did the earthquake in Nepal too.....


----------



## Geaux4it (Apr 28, 2015)

Why did the mayor give them one night to burn the place? 

Tonight these fools will all be sitting at home with their welfare Church chicken boxes waiting on that next Obama check in the mail

-Geaux


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 28, 2015)

AvgGuyIA said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > How many more cops need to kill how many more blacks needlessly before you'll see we need to fix the cops. They've become too militarized. Dont you think? They need to learn how to de escilate situations better and we need to teach them anger management etc.
> ...


Did you see the black mom smacking her kid who was rioting? Even the black cop said "I wish we had more parents like her.

What he meant is he wishes we had more black parents like that. 

Where was his father? Probably doesnt have one. 

Watch they arrest the mom for assaulting her son. Lol


----------



## Mac1958 (Apr 28, 2015)

Geaux4it said:


> Why did the mayor give them one night to burn the place?
> 
> Tonight these fools will all be sitting at home with their welfare Church chicken boxes waiting on that next Obama check in the mail
> 
> -Geaux


Yeah, I'm seeing a few stories on this.  Her actions are going to be looked at pretty carefully, as well as her words.

.


----------



## Geaux4it (Apr 28, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> > Why did the mayor give them one night to burn the place?
> ...



The guard was there and should have gone jack boot on them. It reminds me of the LA riots when Chief Gates was told to stand-down 1 block away from the pack. So it appears the mayor, like Mayor Bradley did, offered free gas and matches to fan the flames

-Geaux


----------



## Mac1958 (Apr 28, 2015)

Geaux4it said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Geaux4it said:
> ...


Just another example of how bad behavior is enabled.  It doesn't stop.

.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Apr 28, 2015)

Anyone know the name of the high school where most of these thugs came from ?


----------



## Rozman (Apr 28, 2015)

The police were back on their heels it seemed...
I wonder if they were told to stand down and let the thugs get the shit out of their system.


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 28, 2015)

Progressives have ideas to pay blacks to pass tests..........pay blacks NOT to get arrested etc............

These people are mental cases.

For decades, the black culture is totally missing that character trait that came with other immigrants and progressive idea's/policies have only fubar'd things more. If these riots go on long enough, you'll hear TV commentators on CNN and MSNBC recommending leather recliners be set up at riot area's. Black leadership runs things in Baltimore..........this is what you get. Progressives love ghettos = political power forever.

Welfare funding needs to be pulled for savage-like behavior including knocking up multiple women.........males who do that should get fast tracked back to Africa. Fuck.....we need to create a "civilized standard"..........you fuck up, you end up on Oz. Maybe we set aside part of a whole state where these people can live.....like they do in northern Iraq. A few decades of this will change the landscape, that's for sure!!! One thing is 100% certain.........progressive idea's are a 100% failure. Its not even debatable.


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 28, 2015)

Oh.....this shit would never happen in New York City.


----------



## Darkwind (Apr 28, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> > Man, why why why, burn your own shit down, why?????? Just another damned city that will pay for all this bs in the end...so enjoy the free shit you dumb fucks. Next month, next year, you'll be begging for the very things you loot and burn today.....will you dumb fucks ever learn????
> ...


If you don't want cops enforcing laws, then stop passing laws.


----------



## Dante (Apr 28, 2015)

Nutz said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Mad_Cabbie said:
> ...


Does your gaydar go off when you see him? Does he visit you in your dreams? Are they wet dreams? I only ask because your gay comment is so out of left field.


----------



## Dante (Apr 28, 2015)

oldunclemark 


oldunclemark said:


> Give the police a lot of credit..nobody opened fire


Jeus Christ! In most of the world police put up with what we've seen and more and do NOT _open fire_

What the f()k is wrong with Americans who reason the Police are justified when they open fire for reasons most people here and in most nations would find abhorrent ?

Give them credit for serving and protecting and not unnecessarily taking the lives of our children? They were school kids


----------



## Dante (Apr 28, 2015)

Darkwind said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > tigerred59 said:
> ...



If you don't want gay marriage tell god to stop making gays


----------



## dannyboys (Apr 28, 2015)

Dante said:


> oldunclemark
> 
> 
> oldunclemark said:
> ...


"School kids"? That's not what the mayor called them. She called them "thugs". It's quite possible to be a fucking negro thug who occasionally attends school.


----------



## Dante (Apr 28, 2015)

dannyboys said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > oldunclemark
> ...


School kids can't be thugs? Who knew


----------



## dukect45 (Apr 28, 2015)

Oh here's some pics and video of yesterdays riot that didn't make the news 10 Images of the Baltimore Riots You Won t See on TV - Mic


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 28, 2015)

Darkwind said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > tigerred59 said:
> ...


Are they immune to excessive force? Slippery slope. Today black men tomorrow your son.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 28, 2015)

Dante said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...


I hate blacks who didn't like being discriminated against doing it to gays.


----------



## tigerred59 (Apr 28, 2015)

AvgGuyIA said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > What exactly does it solve to burn down your community and all the stores within it?
> ...



*Oh, I agree...I just hope the whites don't mind sharing their shit hole with us!!*


----------



## LogikAndReazon (Apr 28, 2015)

Comparing rioters to apes.....classic !

Thoughts On FreddieGrey Protest - YouTube


----------



## SUPERMAN1929 (Apr 28, 2015)

Can you liberals supporting the black's anti police BS just stop and think for a moment? Look at the animals they have to deal with. They deal with so many fucked up people that are willing to burn down their own city for no reason. They prey on the innocent and just destroy and destroy. How could any cop deal with them without using "excessive" force. Look at what these bitch tactics have let happen. I guess the blacks proved their point that police brutality is all justified.


----------



## tigerred59 (Apr 28, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



*WOW, that was deep....I'm the mother of 2 black sons, both in their late 30's, married, law abiding and working. (sigh)....its those type of worry the most over. Because all they need is one cop, on a bad day to bring their lives, their livlihood to an end....just because??????*

*Until you've walked the path that blacks walk, no race in this country has a right to define us nor discuss solutions for us.*


----------



## SUPERMAN1929 (Apr 28, 2015)

tigerred59 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Darkwind said:
> ...


As long as they don't start attacking the cop I'd say that have a decent chance at surviving encounters.


----------



## tigerred59 (Apr 28, 2015)

SUPERMAN1929 said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



*Yeah, that one guy RUNNING FROM THE DAMN COPS THAT GOT 8 BULLETS, OH, HIS CHANCES OF SURVIVAL WERE GREAT....DO ME A FAVOR AND GO WATCH A BRADY BUNCH MOVIE...YOU'RE TOO WHITE AND STUPID FOR WORDS!!*


----------



## SUPERMAN1929 (Apr 28, 2015)

tigerred59 said:


> SUPERMAN1929 said:
> 
> 
> > tigerred59 said:
> ...


Do you believe your son would have fought the cop in the first place for no reason and then ran? If you think he would have done that then you should be scared. If not then you have nothing to worry about. You might as well worry about him being struck by lightning if he always complies with the police and has respect.


----------



## tigerred59 (Apr 28, 2015)

SUPERMAN1929 said:


> Can you liberals supporting the black's anti police BS just stop and think for a moment? Look at the animals they have to deal with. They deal with so many fucked up people that are willing to burn down their own city for no reason. They prey on the innocent and just destroy and destroy. How could any cop deal with them without using "excessive" force. Look at what these bitch tactics have let happen. I guess the blacks proved their point that police brutality is all justified.



*note to dumb white person: killing another human being is never justified...understand?*


----------



## tigerred59 (Apr 28, 2015)

SUPERMAN1929 said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> > SUPERMAN1929 said:
> ...



*Your too silly for words....really you are.*


----------



## SUPERMAN1929 (Apr 28, 2015)

tigerred59 said:


> SUPERMAN1929 said:
> 
> 
> > tigerred59 said:
> ...


So give me examples of the assassination like behavior you think cops have against black people?


----------



## SUPERMAN1929 (Apr 28, 2015)

tigerred59 said:


> SUPERMAN1929 said:
> 
> 
> > Can you liberals supporting the black's anti police BS just stop and think for a moment? Look at the animals they have to deal with. They deal with so many fucked up people that are willing to burn down their own city for no reason. They prey on the innocent and just destroy and destroy. How could any cop deal with them without using "excessive" force. Look at what these bitch tactics have let happen. I guess the blacks proved their point that police brutality is all justified.
> ...


It actually is. If they were throwing bricks at me I would shoot them. That's a lethal weapon...


----------



## BlackSand (Apr 28, 2015)

tigerred59 said:


> *note to dumb white person: killing another human being is never justified...understand?*



*When can we book you for a speaking tour in Ledbetter Heights or Allendale communities?*

.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 28, 2015)

The return of the raider as an instant message enabled gang is a phenomenon at odds with progress. It is a warning that darker times are returning, that while everyone may pack phones that have more processing power in one inch than a room of computers did 30 years ago, the march of progress is moving backward.

But the real purpose of a riot isn’t to benefit the rioters. It’s to benefit those who incite the riot. The rioters and looters react in response to riot-friendly conditions created from above. If you build the political infrastructure for a riot, the rioters and looters will come. Sultan Knish Savages With Cell Phones


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Apr 28, 2015)

tigerred59 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Darkwind said:
> ...



Are you a single parent ?


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 28, 2015)

tigerred59 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Darkwind said:
> ...


Then come up with the solutions on your own. More good moms like you would help. I like the mom who smacked her son when she found him rioting.

Are you still with the father? Does racism Cause so many black people to get pregnant before marriage? I think fatherless men are a root problem regardless of color.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 28, 2015)

Manonthestreet said:


> The return of the raider as an instant message enabled gang is a phenomenon at odds with progress. It is a warning that darker times are returning, that while everyone may pack phones that have more processing power in one inch than a room of computers did 30 years ago, the march of progress is moving backward.
> 
> But the real purpose of a riot isn’t to benefit the rioters. It’s to benefit those who incite the riot. The rioters and looters react in response to riot-friendly conditions created from above. If you build the political infrastructure for a riot, the rioters and looters will come. Sultan Knish Savages With Cell Phones


Notice how they use gays and racism to divide us?


----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 28, 2015)

Who are "they", in your opinion


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 28, 2015)

tigerred59 said:


> SUPERMAN1929 said:
> 
> 
> > tigerred59 said:
> ...



Why was he running? What happened just before? We dont think he should have murdered that man, but I wouldnt give the runners family a penny because he ran.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 28, 2015)

Manonthestreet said:


> Who are "they", in your opinion


You know. The people who own your government have all the money decide how much gas costs and what gets on the news. 

The people you vote for.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 28, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> > Who are "they", in your opinion
> ...



OPEC??


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 28, 2015)

Pogo said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Manonthestreet said:
> ...



Well dont think for a second that " they" are all americans or care about america or americans.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 28, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> > Who are "they", in your opinion
> ...



I didnt vote for anyone in Balt ....


----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 28, 2015)

“I think this is where Democrats screw up, you know?” former Sen. Jim Webb (D-Va.), who says he may run for president, told Yahoo News recently. “I think that they have kind of unwittingly used this group, white working males, as a whipping post for a lot of their policies. And then when they react, they say they're being racist.” LA Times


----------



## B. Kidd (Apr 28, 2015)

tigerred59 said:


> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



Whites have no choice........that is.......until they don't!


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Apr 28, 2015)

SUPERMAN1929 said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> > SUPERMAN1929 said:
> ...



Do you live or have you ever lived anywhere near any black people? Near any who live in a city? I see with my eyes, that's the best I can tell you.  If you don't see it, why would you believe someone whom you disbelieve in the first place? Police target certain people -- that's a fact. They target college kids, veterans of the military, blacks, people who look like dope heads, etc. 

Police like to bust people when they can nail them to the wall. Profiling people enables them to pull over the people who could win them a drug bust. They don't pull over white people for several reasons, one being the presumed low probability of finding drugs. This greatly affects the overall demographics of who ultimately winds up in jail.


----------



## SUPERMAN1929 (Apr 28, 2015)

Mad_Cabbie said:


> SUPERMAN1929 said:
> 
> 
> > tigerred59 said:
> ...


I fully aware they stereotype. I was simply pointing out the fact that cops don't pull people over to commit random black killings. All cases involve violence and people that aren't complying. It's never a respectful man getting shot cause he's black.


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Apr 28, 2015)

SUPERMAN1929 said:


> Mad_Cabbie said:
> 
> 
> > SUPERMAN1929 said:
> ...



I submit that you don't nor can't know this. You are guessing just like every other post you have pounded out on your trusty-dusty keyboard.


----------



## SUPERMAN1929 (Apr 28, 2015)

Mad_Cabbie said:


> SUPERMAN1929 said:
> 
> 
> > Mad_Cabbie said:
> ...


If it happened we would hear about it. Think about all these angry black people with cameras everywhere? You're just arguing to argue even though you know you're wrong. Maybe the instance I gave happened one time. I don't know but it's not something that happens regularly.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 28, 2015)

SUPERMAN1929 said:


> Mad_Cabbie said:
> 
> 
> > SUPERMAN1929 said:
> ...



Any black who is angry with a cop when they get pulled over is making a mistake. You will always get the ticket and you may even get harrassed. And if you dont comply and say that I know my rights bullshit you might get physically arrested. You will never win. We cant allow you to win. So do what I do. Yes sir no sir officer.

We can't be defiant towards the police. Fear them like I do.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Apr 28, 2015)

Marianne said:


> Mad_Cabbie said:
> 
> 
> > AvgGuyIA said:
> ...


The city may not have a choice..If business owners losses are not covered by their insurance policies( chances are the losses are not covered) they will not have a funds to rebuild/reopen anyway. For some, this may be the end of their rope. Then, there is always the long time damage done to the customer base.


----------



## SUPERMAN1929 (Apr 28, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> SUPERMAN1929 said:
> 
> 
> > Mad_Cabbie said:
> ...


It's pointless shit people do to try and make cops lives harder. If you aren't doing anything wrong then why fight?


----------



## thereisnospoon (Apr 28, 2015)

Mad_Cabbie said:


> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> > Mad_Cabbie said:
> ...


Why not? Not even a snarky come back?


----------



## thereisnospoon (Apr 28, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> SUPERMAN1929 said:
> 
> 
> > Mad_Cabbie said:
> ...


Not fear..Fear is irrational. 
The correct thing to do is respect the office LEO's hold and comply with lawful commands.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Apr 28, 2015)

Mad_Cabbie said:


> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> > Mad_Cabbie said:
> ...


I was in full support of the city of Baltimore being designated as an "Enterprise Zone".....That was based on the one time when on the way up 95 I decided to make a stop art Memorial Stadium to catch a few innings of an Orioles game....Christ...What a scary place. I bucked up, paid the six bucks and went inside. 
I went to Pimlico a few times as well. Another rather dodgy area. Still is. You go to the track,. Once out of the parking lot, you look for cops. If none are present, you don't stop at red lights.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Apr 28, 2015)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Why did they wait so long before bringing in the guard???
> They should have done that before nightfall.
> WTF? They waited until there were 15 additional officers injured before bringing them in.


There are protocols that have to followed.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Apr 28, 2015)

Geaux4it said:


> Why did the mayor give them one night to burn the place?
> 
> Tonight these fools will all be sitting at home with their welfare Church chicken boxes waiting on that next Obama check in the mail
> 
> -Geaux


You heard her..."Delicate balance".....


----------



## ScienceRocks (Apr 28, 2015)

thereisnospoon said:


> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> > Mad_Cabbie said:
> ...



I hope most of them choose to pack up shop and move out of that shit hole. Let the negro's whine about not having stores or oppunity. Don't ever tell me how disadvantaged these goddamn animal are...It is there own fault!


----------



## thereisnospoon (Apr 28, 2015)

tigerred59 said:


> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...


Rest assured anyone with the means, without regard to what you see first( Color) will be headed out of Baltimore for good.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Apr 28, 2015)

Mad_Cabbie said:


> SUPERMAN1929 said:
> 
> 
> > Mad_Cabbie said:
> ...




God, you're one dumb piece of shit. You probably would take part in the destruction of peoples property as you don't see anything wrong with it. Pieces of crap like you should be locked up and the key should be flashed down your cells crapper!

Blacks cause 50% of all murders and you still can't see the reality of the black community? goddamn!


----------



## thereisnospoon (Apr 28, 2015)

tigerred59 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Darkwind said:
> ...


Oh please. 
I have seen nonsense from brain washed people before but that one takes the prize for stupidity....
Your sons have ZERO to worry about if they don't break the law and give those who are constantly in trouble a wide berth.
No one is defining you. Like any other race, Black people are not some monolithic like thinking group. Just as with any other race, it is the individual which is to be recognized. And if anything you are correct about is the solutions. Yes get your house in order.
Oh....One more thing. I see you rolling out this :"we us" thing. Contrary to your own belief, you are no more special than any other racial group or individual.
Stop attempting to segregate yourself. Join the team and come on in for the big win.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Apr 28, 2015)

tigerred59 said:


> SUPERMAN1929 said:
> 
> 
> > tigerred59 said:
> ...


And here comes the racism. Nice.....
I find it laughable how you allow yourself to order other people what to do. You attempt to tell others how to think and that they cannot relate to you.....Such irony. And shallow thinking. 
You are fighting an internal race war.  Every time you hear "white" or "Caucasian"
your blood boils with hate. 
Sad that you cannot see beyond color.


----------



## eots (Apr 28, 2015)

Freddie Gray Baltimore Protest Live Stream How To Watch The Demonstration Onine


----------



## thereisnospoon (Apr 28, 2015)

tigerred59 said:


> SUPERMAN1929 said:
> 
> 
> > Can you liberals supporting the black's anti police BS just stop and think for a moment? Look at the animals they have to deal with. They deal with so many fucked up people that are willing to burn down their own city for no reason. They prey on the innocent and just destroy and destroy. How could any cop deal with them without using "excessive" force. Look at what these bitch tactics have let happen. I guess the blacks proved their point that police brutality is all justified.
> ...


What makes you believe you are entitled to make these racist statements?.....If I used racial epithets in the manner seen by you, I'd be disciplined by the mods.
Double standard?


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 28, 2015)

tigerred59 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Darkwind said:
> ...


Let me tell you my past. Been arrested twice. Each time I did what the officer asked. First time drunk. Didn't try to run. The second was for a fight. I was only defending myself but I won so he arrested me wrongfully because you have the right to defend yourself. I was pissed I was the one being arrested. Cock sucker cop cost me $1000 getting off in court.

When cop said hands behind back guess what I did?

Your time to argue is in court. Dont argue with cops.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 28, 2015)

SUPERMAN1929 said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> > SUPERMAN1929 said:
> ...



I get what you're saying.  I remember a cop would pull over drunk hot women and let them off if the blew or fucked them. No doubt the cops military tactics need to be toned down. Basically cops need to clean house retrain diversify demilitarize but they werent out looking for someone to kill.

But damn that cop who shot that guy dead. Damn. I'd do more than riot. I'd arm myself.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Apr 28, 2015)

Mad_Cabbie said:


> SUPERMAN1929 said:
> 
> 
> > tigerred59 said:
> ...


Wow....That's really twisted..
Here's the long and the short of it....
The duty of the police is to serve and protect.
Each time a police officer observes what the drug interdiction people at Miami International Airport refer to as a "JDLR"..."Just Doesn't Look Right"..At that point, the officer begins to shape a profile. Everything the person does is then scrutinized. This is police work.
The police have at their disposal two criteria. "Reasonable suspicion"( the emphasis is on reasonable) and "Probable cause"
The former, gives the police officer reason to stop and detain. The latter is reason to seize and search. 
The problems start when the person of interest argues, becomes uncooperative or belligerent.
Police officers are trained to take total control of a situation. This is mainly for the safety of the LEO...


----------



## thereisnospoon (Apr 28, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Yeah..Wining a fight when one iss attacked them getting arrested for it is pretty shitty.
Where I come from, cops don't arrest people for getting into a fight. If they see it, they break it up and send the combatants on their way.
When I moved to South Carolina,...different story. I was at a sports bar. These two guys got pissed at each other. They take it outside.
They duke it out while ringed by spectators. The cops came and broke up the fight but not before warning everyone in the parking lot that they had two choices. Go back inside or go to jail. Well the two pugilists got taken away. And of course the friends of each start yapping at each other and the cops. All in all, several people were arrested. Each received $168 fines. The the thing is, they all spent the night in jail. That's because the magistrate does not work on Saturday night. So she wasn't around to issue bonds. 
That's kind of bullshit. Losing was then more than a days pay for the average worker and having to spend the night in the Gray Bar Hilton..But, they were warned.
I don't think a person in defense of one's self should be thrown in jail and charged. But remember this. Cops don't make the laws. The good ones have to abide by them just like anyone else. And they will not risk their career. So they just cart our asses to the pokey.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Apr 28, 2015)

Mad_Cabbie said:


> SUPERMAN1929 said:
> 
> 
> > Mad_Cabbie said:
> ...


Oh please. Now we have random stops and random killings. 
I don't know how to respond to that..In fact, such statements do not dignify a response.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Apr 28, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> SUPERMAN1929 said:
> 
> 
> > tigerred59 said:
> ...


Yeah...And a local cop here was fired for scoping out good looking women, watching them get into their cars, following them, running their license and finding out where they live. 
Creepy for sure.
As a result, the police chief was also fired. 
On the other hand. One deputy sheriff I knew told me of times when he would pull over a speeding motorist that happened to be a woman. He took their license and when he got back to the car, the women would unbutton their shirts or if wearing shorts, would hike them up and put one foot on the arm rest of the car to partially expose their crotch area. 
Never worked. They got their citations. he laughed about it.


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Apr 28, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Good for that Mom of the Year.  I'd like to take this opportunity to give a sign of appreciation to the good folks living in the riot area for their efforts in cleaning up after the thugs destroyed their homes and businesses.  And kudos to the row of older men who formed a line in front of the police line to protect them from further harm.


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Apr 29, 2015)

thereisnospoon said:


> Mad_Cabbie said:
> 
> 
> > SUPERMAN1929 said:
> ...



Good, you are as ignorant as they come, so that's cool ass bananas.


----------



## Missourian (Apr 29, 2015)

SUPERMAN1929 said:


> Can you liberals supporting the black's anti police BS just stop and think for a moment? Look at the animals they have to deal with. They deal with so many fucked up people that are willing to burn down their own city for no reason. They prey on the innocent and just destroy and destroy. How could any cop deal with them without using "excessive" force. Look at what these bitch tactics have let happen. I guess the blacks proved their point that police brutality is all justified.


----------



## Missourian (Apr 29, 2015)

tigerred59 said:


> *note to dumb white person: killing another human being is never justified...understand?*



These men don't deserve to die?


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Apr 29, 2015)

tigerred59 said:


> [
> ...snip...*, that was deep....I'm the mother of 2 black sons, both in their late 30's, married, law abiding and working. (sigh)....its those type of worry the most over. Because all they need is one cop, on a bad day to bring their lives, their livlihood to an end....just because??????*
> 
> *Until you've walked the path that blacks walk, no race in this country has a right to define us nor discuss solutions for us.*


. 

Just tell your sons not to run away from a cop when detained  and obey his orders.  
Maybe your race should take heed of solutions that whites (conservative) offer.  God knows your  (and liberal) solutions have failed.  Listen or don't, it's up to you, but blame yourself, not the cops or the white man. Take a look at the happy, contented lives of conservative black people live.  That life is available for the taking.


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Apr 29, 2015)

Mad_Cabbie said:


> ?..snip...Police like to bust people when they can nail them to the wall. Profiling people enables them to pull over the people who could win them a drug bust. They don't pull over white people for several reasons, one being the presumed low probability of finding drugs. This greatly affects the overall demographics of who ultimately winds up in jail.


When you're looking for a daisy to pick, you don't look for the nearest stockyard.


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Apr 29, 2015)

AvgGuyIA said:


> Mad_Cabbie said:
> 
> 
> > ?..snip...Police like to bust people when they can nail them to the wall. Profiling people enables them to pull over the people who could win them a drug bust. They don't pull over white people for several reasons, one being the presumed low probability of finding drugs. This greatly affects the overall demographics of who ultimately winds up in jail.
> ...



I see, so that becomes a justification to bust people who faught for your freedom over some weed? That's justification for our current police state? 

What the Fuck is wrong with this country and why is all of this ok with everybody?


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Apr 29, 2015)

AvgGuyIA said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



You don't know shit about shit. First off, no one but a bunch of jackasses is saying that this Baltimore thing is about race because it isn't.

Secondly, you are making a mighty big assumption about how police act in Baltimore.

You don't live here, if you did, you would not live in the neighborhood that the young man who was murdered lived, so don't act like you have a fucking clue, because you don't.


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Apr 29, 2015)

Mad_Cabbie said:


> You don't know shit about shit. First off, no one but a bunch of jackasses is saying that this Baltimore thing is about race because it isn't.
> 
> Secondly, you are making a mighty big assumption about how police act in Baltimore.
> 
> You don't live here, if you did, you would not live in the neighborhood that the young man who was murdered lived, so don't act like you have a fucking clue, because you don't.


I live in a safe, decent neighborhood because mt neighbors and I make it so.  Listen and learn or be condemned to the shithole you help make for yourself.


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Apr 29, 2015)

AvgGuyIA said:


> Mad_Cabbie said:
> 
> 
> > You don't know shit about shit. First off, no one but a bunch of jackasses is saying that this Baltimore thing is about race because it isn't.
> ...



I don't live in Baltimore or any ghetto. Further evidence of how little thought goes into most posts that you make.


----------



## featherlite (Apr 29, 2015)

thereisnospoon said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > tigerred59 said:
> ...


>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
I don't think anyone argues the point that not following cops orders is a stupid idea that could get someone hurt. Most people realize police have a dangerous job
Its the fact that some people can be doing nothing, get pulled over and get killed... been wayyyy too many instances to write off as nothing.
I really thought the Ferguson incident, with so many people getting involved...things might *start* getting better.  lol  ha!


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Apr 29, 2015)

Mad_Cabbie said:


> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> > Mad_Cabbie said:
> ...


People normally get along and don't cause trouble.  It's the black race out there rioting and burning their homes to the ground. That's not my fault.  I haven't done anything to them.  Liberals fucked up black people.  It's a documented fact the black race is being destroyed since LBJ's Great Society kicked in.  I'm tired of the whining.  Nobody gave me anything.  I worked and earned it myself.  Blacks think we owe them a piece of the pie.  Screw that.  I resent the idea and I don't feel guilty about it either.  Intellectually I don't feel whites are better than blacks, but emotionally I do -- at least the thugs out there causing all the trouble in our peaceful society the white conservative man gave you.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 29, 2015)

featherlite said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Agreed. And why is it happening so often lately? Was this happening 1 5 10 20 years ago?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 29, 2015)

tigerred59 said:


> SUPERMAN1929 said:
> 
> 
> > tigerred59 said:
> ...



 You failed to mention the all the fights that led up to the shooting.
Why am I not surprised?


----------



## tigerred59 (Apr 29, 2015)

thereisnospoon said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> > SUPERMAN1929 said:
> ...



*Listen, I don't make the news, yaw do. Its not my fault that every single time there is uproar and uphevil in this country, the comon denominator in all this is white folks doing something to blacks, rather its a cop killing or beating of blacks or a community desperate for change....all attributed to white folk.  And I'm the racist? 1968. I didn't kill Dr. King, a white man did. the 90's, I didn't beat a man senseless, a white cop did, and on and on and on....so its you and your race that need to strip itself of racism not me*


----------



## tigerred59 (Apr 29, 2015)

Mad_Cabbie said:


> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> > tigerred59 said:
> ...



I live in the south....which makes Baltimore a haven.....and do me a favor, don't come for me unless I send for you!!


----------



## tigerred59 (Apr 29, 2015)

AvgGuyIA said:


> Mad_Cabbie said:
> 
> 
> > AvgGuyIA said:
> ...



*(sigh)....if I hear one more white person singing that old tired bs crap.....of *_Nobody gave me anything.  I worked and earned it myself.  Blacks think we owe them a piece of the pie.  Screw that._*...I'm gonna put in on a tshirt and make me some serious dollars. Boring!!*


----------



## tigerred59 (Apr 29, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



*Yes and No.....Although I was married, my husband was in the military and I rarely saw the guy and my current relationship, financially he was their but emotionally and physically he wasn't most of the time, .....so I say yes, I raised my kids, all 5 by myself, without welfare......I worked every single day of thier lives and still do....we're talking of course years and years ago.*


----------



## tigerred59 (Apr 29, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> > SUPERMAN1929 said:
> ...



I hate to tell you this, but running from the law isn't a new idea thought up by blacks....I do believe Bonnie and Clyde, along with all the gangsters in history, not to mention way back before the beginning of time, people ran from the law....just sayin, You just got lazy cops who'd rather pop 8 bullets in your back than run after you!!


----------



## Pogo (Apr 29, 2015)

tigerred59 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > tigerred59 said:
> ...



Matter o' fact, running from the law is exactly where the legendary NASCAR drivers came from.  Ever notice how many of them hail from North Carolina?  Guess where they got their driving skills.

Two words: "dry counties".


----------



## SUPERMAN1929 (Apr 29, 2015)

tigerred59 said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> > tigerred59 said:
> ...


The difference is that white people have the same shit happen to them but the white race doesn't give a fuck if a white piece of shit accidentally gets killed in custody because he is fighting. Blacks have to burn shit down and attack everyone when when dumb ass thug gets killed or hurt resisting arrest.


----------



## BlackSand (Apr 29, 2015)

tigerred59 said:


> I hate to tell you this, but running from the law isn't a new idea thought up by blacks....I do believe Bonnie and Clyde, along with all the gangsters in history, not to mention way back before the beginning of time, people ran from the law....just sayin, You just got lazy cops who'd rather pop 8 bullets in your back than run after you!!



Running from the law didn't work out too well for Bonnie and Clyde either ... I don't suspect it would be any different for anyone else.
Not mention they caught more than 8 rounds incoming in an ambush ... Don't be screwing up in Louisiana.









.


----------



## tigerred59 (Apr 29, 2015)

BlackSand said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> > I hate to tell you this, but running from the law isn't a new idea thought up by blacks....I do believe Bonnie and Clyde, along with all the gangsters in history, not to mention way back before the beginning of time, people ran from the law....just sayin, You just got lazy cops who'd rather pop 8 bullets in your back than run after you!!
> ...




*I knew you were going to go there...so here's the comeback....THESE MOTHERFUCKKERS KILLED PEOPLE.....NOT PAYING CHILD SUPPORT AND SELLING E CIGS GOT BLACK MEN THE SAME JUSTICE...DUH??????*


----------



## SUPERMAN1929 (Apr 29, 2015)

tigerred59 said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> > tigerred59 said:
> ...


I don't think I've heard anyone supporting the police against the guy selling cigs...

Rational minds go on a case by case basis. They don't just group everyone together like that.


----------



## BlackSand (Apr 29, 2015)

tigerred59 said:


> *I knew you were going to go there...so here's the comeback....THESE MOTHERFUCKKERS KILLED PEOPLE.....NOT PAYING CHILD SUPPORT AND SELLING E CIGS GOT BLACK MEN THE SAME JUSTICE...DUH??????*



*Yo Tootsie ... I didn't go down that path, you went there ... I just followed up with what happened as a result of their running from the law.*
*If you think it is a good idea to run from the law ... You still haven't made a case worth considering ... Try again.*

.


----------



## tigerred59 (Apr 29, 2015)

BlackSand said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> > *I knew you were going to go there...so here's the comeback....THESE MOTHERFUCKKERS KILLED PEOPLE.....NOT PAYING CHILD SUPPORT AND SELLING E CIGS GOT BLACK MEN THE SAME JUSTICE...DUH??????*
> ...



Dude the point I'm trying to make, is this......and you have to agree....people run from the law, they do it all the time and in most incidents and you have to agree....most of the time, the people are caught, handcuffed and sent to jail to stand trial...that's usually how it goes....However, of late....some people, ie young black men.....rather choked to death or running and killed by cops, some people are not allowed a day of justice....that's what I'm trying to say. Now do me a favor, either send for me with substantial commentary or stay silent and visit a softer thread.....


----------



## SUPERMAN1929 (Apr 29, 2015)

tigerred59 said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> > tigerred59 said:
> ...


I think the cops that shoot the victims should be arrested. I lack sympathy for people who attack officers then try to run though. I really don't care about either piece of trash in this situation.


----------



## BlackSand (Apr 29, 2015)

tigerred59 said:


> Dude the point I'm trying to make, is this......and you have to agree....people run from the law, they do it all the time and in most incidents and you have to agree....most of the time, the people are caught, handcuffed and sent to jail to stand trial...that's usually how it goes....However, of late....some people, ie young black men.....rather choked to death or running and killed by cops, some people are not allowed a day of justice....that's what I'm trying to say. Now do me a favor, either send for me with substantial commentary or stay silent and visit a softer thread.....



Dude ... That is your supporting case for the idea that it is a good idea to run from the law?
The cases you are referring to involved the desire to run or resist arrest ... Not compliance with requests from law officers (albeit not an excuse for anything).

If you are wondering why more white people don't suffer to the same degree ... It might have something to do with the fact they understand a lawyer is more preferable than death or bodily injury.

.


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Apr 29, 2015)

tigerred59 said:


> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> > Mad_Cabbie said:
> ...


Truth is Truth.  Deal with it.


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Apr 29, 2015)

tigerred59 said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > tigerred59 said:
> ...


Then your one of the liberal enablers.


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Apr 29, 2015)

tigerred59 said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> > tigerred59 said:
> ...


Bullshit.  Resisting arrest got them killed.  You're a fucking idiot.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 29, 2015)

BlackSand said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> > Dude the point I'm trying to make, is this......and you have to agree....people run from the law, they do it all the time and in most incidents and you have to agree....most of the time, the people are caught, handcuffed and sent to jail to stand trial...that's usually how it goes....However, of late....some people, ie young black men.....rather choked to death or running and killed by cops, some people are not allowed a day of justice....that's what I'm trying to say. Now do me a favor, either send for me with substantial commentary or stay silent and visit a softer thread.....
> ...




It might have more to do with the fact that they understand they will, statistically, live to see the day they can talk to a lawyer at all.  I think her point is summed up in the phrase, "are not allowed a day of justice".  

Let's be honest --- to pretend that the path from encounter with police to one's day in Court is the same path for both black and white is to play very loosely with the facts.  IOW the detainee who's in the process of getting detained is more likely, statistically if black, to think, "fuck it, what do I have to lose, at least if I take off I have a _chance_".


----------



## SUPERMAN1929 (Apr 29, 2015)

Pogo said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> > tigerred59 said:
> ...


Maybe it would be the same path if they were able to half way conduct a peaceful protest. All these protests do is prove their animal nature and that they wouldn't even know how to use a lawyer.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 29, 2015)

SUPERMAN1929 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > BlackSand said:
> ...




So what are you saying -- that a Constitutionally guaranteed access to equal justice under the law has to first pass some kind of class good behaviour test?     Yeah somehow I suspect they've heard that line before.

Actually before the violence began nobody was listening, so there's your basis for it.  At least, that's how they see it.

Which is btw the point of this thread here...


----------



## BlackSand (Apr 29, 2015)

Pogo said:


> It might have more to do with the fact that they understand they will, statistically, live to see the day they can talk to a lawyer at all.  I think her point is summed up in the phrase, "are not allowed a day of justice".
> 
> Let's be honest --- to pretend that the path from encounter with police to one's day in Court is the same path for both black and white is to play very loosely with the facts.  IOW the detainee who's in the process of getting detained is more likely, statistically if black, to think, "fuck it, what do I have to lose, at least if I take off I have a _chance_".



Are you suggesting that the statistics of survivability are in no way connected to the activities of the alleged offender upon contact with a law enforcement officer?

To pretend that statistics would not reflect the variables that result in those statistics ... Is not solid science not matter what you want to pretend.
If you want to suggest that race alone is the only variable that applies ... You would simply be wrong.

Try again ... You are off base on that one.

.


----------



## SUPERMAN1929 (Apr 29, 2015)

Pogo said:


> SUPERMAN1929 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


No, I'm saying they have it but are mentally incapable of using it. They would rather play the victim card than learn anything.

Also I would bet you that these riots did nothing for their cause. I thought they had a way better point being peaceful. Now I just think they should be shot down in the street like animals.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 29, 2015)

BlackSand said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > It might have more to do with the fact that they understand they will, statistically, live to see the day they can talk to a lawyer at all.  I think her point is summed up in the phrase, "are not allowed a day of justice".
> ...



Not in the mind of the escapee they aren't, no.  I don't think they're looking at powerpoint pie charts in that moment, let alone "solid science". 



BlackSand said:


> If you want to suggest that race alone is the only variable that applies ... You would simply be wrong.
> 
> Try again ... You are off base on that one.



It has nothing to do with what I think -- again I'm interpreting what _they_ think -- to answer the question, "why run?"  So what matters is not your or my basis of perception, but _theirs_.


----------



## BlackSand (Apr 29, 2015)

Pogo said:


> So what are you saying -- that a Constitutionally guaranteed access to equal justice under the law has to first pass some kind of class good behaviour test?     Yeah somehow I suspect they've heard that line before.
> 
> Actually before the violence began nobody was listening, so there's your basis for it.  At least, that's how they see it.
> 
> Which is btw the point of this thread here...



That isn't what I said at all ... But you can take it whatever way you want.

If you think that behavior is not a variable ... I suggest you bone up on simple action\reaction science.
If you think that good behavior or at least compliance does not produce better results ... Then there is nothing I could say that would help you out.

You brought up the statistics ... You responded to my comments ... If you have a problem with where it leads, then that is your problem.
Hence it is the result of your behavior ... And if you want to remain more focused on the topic, then I suggest you refrain from straying off your desired path.

.


----------



## featherlite (Apr 29, 2015)

SUPERMAN1929 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > SUPERMAN1929 said:
> ...



>>>>
Superman do you even realize what you just said.


----------



## BlackSand (Apr 29, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Not in the mind of the escapee they aren't, no.  I don't think they're looking at powerpoint pie charts in that moment, let alone "solid science".
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Okay ... I can roll with that.
So ... Putting yourself in their shoes ... How do you reconcile the idea they feel the need to run because of what happens to the people who decide to run?

.


----------



## SUPERMAN1929 (Apr 29, 2015)

featherlite said:


> SUPERMAN1929 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


Yep. They're also are a bunch of racist protesters wearing shirts that say "black lives matter" insinuating that white's lives don't matter.


----------



## tigerred59 (Apr 29, 2015)

SUPERMAN1929 said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> > BlackSand said:
> ...



You said and I quote : They don't just group everyone together like that.....*now that's saying a mouth full...spread the word....grouping is not cool....us black folk would love to hear that shouted from the mountain top*


----------



## SUPERMAN1929 (Apr 29, 2015)

tigerred59 said:


> SUPERMAN1929 said:
> 
> 
> > tigerred59 said:
> ...


You think an isolated incident like that is comparable to every time a black man gets shot by the police.


----------



## tigerred59 (Apr 29, 2015)

BlackSand said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Not in the mind of the escapee they aren't, no.  I don't think they're looking at powerpoint pie charts in that moment, let alone "solid science".
> ...




*When approached by the cops and you've done nothing....and you decide to run...that's a call you make....but understand, the premise that I'm gonna end up dead as a result, should not even be in the mix.  Cops are not my judge, nor my jury, they are simply my adversary.*


----------



## tigerred59 (Apr 29, 2015)

SUPERMAN1929 said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> > SUPERMAN1929 said:
> ...



Isolated are you mad?


----------



## featherlite (Apr 29, 2015)

SUPERMAN1929 said:


> featherlite said:
> 
> 
> > SUPERMAN1929 said:
> ...


>>>>

   alrighty! lol


----------



## SUPERMAN1929 (Apr 29, 2015)

tigerred59 said:


> SUPERMAN1929 said:
> 
> 
> > tigerred59 said:
> ...


No, it's just sad that blacks can't grow up out of their victim card and immoral behaviors.


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Apr 29, 2015)

AvgGuyIA said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> > AvgGuyIA said:
> ...



Truth for whom? You? You guys just lied to us in this thread and instead of owning up, you basically said "who cares!"

When I goof, I just admit it and get it over with. The truth seems to be adjustable to some folks, apparently.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 29, 2015)

BlackSand said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > So what are you saying -- that a Constitutionally guaranteed access to equal justice under the law has to first pass some kind of class good behaviour test?     Yeah somehow I suspect they've heard that line before.
> ...




Umm... speaking of straying off the desired path, you completely misquoted me there.  That post wasn't to you at all.  It was in direct response to "Superman", which is why he's *quoted in my post*.  Nothing in the post above addresses anything you posted.  That's why it "isn't what you said at all"-- it's not supposed to be.

Again, if you'd refrain from stripping out the context, this wouldn't happen.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 29, 2015)

SUPERMAN1929 said:


> featherlite said:
> 
> 
> > SUPERMAN1929 said:
> ...



That isn't what that phrase implies at all.  This is a desperate stretch.

The opposite of "black lives matter" would be "black lives don't matter".  I mean DUH.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 29, 2015)

SUPERMAN1929 said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> > SUPERMAN1929 said:
> ...



What's sad is that your ilk can't grow out of Composition Fallacies like this one.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 29, 2015)

BlackSand said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Not in the mind of the escapee they aren't, no.  I don't think they're looking at powerpoint pie charts in that moment, let alone "solid science".
> ...




I'm running this through Google translate but it's not helping... 

I'll take a guess that you mean "how to reconcile the need to run, knowing what happens to those who flee?" ?

If that's the intended question, once again it would be a conclusion of "at least if I run I have a _chance_".  Coupled with the knowledge that out of the subset of those who flee, there is a certain number who DO get away.  Of course we in the barcalounger section don't hear about those.


----------



## SUPERMAN1929 (Apr 29, 2015)

Pogo said:


> SUPERMAN1929 said:
> 
> 
> > featherlite said:
> ...


No it's not. Blacks are racist animals.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Apr 29, 2015)

*'America's police now frighten me'*

... Today, though, even the conservative voices that have for so long defended law enforcement are wavering. Take some time and browse the libertarian Cato Institute's online National Police Misconduct Reporting Project. It's a scholarly work, and evidence gathered is weighed carefully; in fact, the last full year for which they have issued a definitive report is 2010.

That report identified 4,861 formal incidents of police misconduct involving 6,613 law enforcement officers and 247 civilian fatalities for that year alone. If just a fraction of those fatalities were criminal, then the inescapable conclusion is that more people have been murdered by police in America in the last 10 years than by terrorists.

Read more: Baltimore shows police killings America s real state of emergency - World - CBC News


----------



## Pogo (Apr 29, 2015)

tigerred59 said:


> SUPERMAN1929 said:
> 
> 
> > Rational minds go on a case by case basis. They don't just group everyone together like that.
> ...



Ironic...
"Rational minds go on a case by case basis. They don't just group everyone together like that."

--- Ironic since that's *exactly *what he proceeded to do in post 706.

Edit: and now _again _in post 712.


----------



## BlackSand (Apr 29, 2015)

Pogo said:


> I'm running this through Google translate but it's not helping...
> 
> I'll take a guess that you mean "how to reconcile the need to run, knowing what happens to those who flee?" ?
> 
> If that's the intended question, once again it would be a conclusion of "at least if I run I have a _chance_".  Coupled with the knowledge that out of the subset of those who flee, there is a certain number who DO get away.  Of course we in the barcalounger section don't hear about those.



Crap ... If a barcalounger has the ability to provide the insight necessary to ascertain the fact that running increases your chances of unfavorable circumstances ... I might need to get one. If you just want to promote the idea that they want to get away and not face the consequences of their activities (whatever those activities may be) ... Well, I am not going to argue with that either.

If you ask me if their desire to escape is driven more by their fear of police than by their desire to escape responsibility ... Well, that could be debated.
Of course debating that subject could open up a whole need trail to follow straying even further from the intended thread direction. 

.


----------



## HenryBHough (Apr 29, 2015)

In liberal Baltimore they firmly believe the canons of Algore's First Universal Church of Global Warming.  If they're onto something then it's only a matter of time before it's all underwater where it's just Hell to try to run riot.

We needs must be patient.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 29, 2015)

SUPERMAN1929 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > SUPERMAN1929 said:
> ...



Yuh huh.  Well thanks for a look under the hood there, Kleagle.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 29, 2015)

Pogo said:


> I'm running this through Google translate but it's not helping...



Yeah, Google doesn't translate English to stupid, guess you'll be lost as always, Huffer,



> I'll take a guess that you mean "how to reconcile the need to run, knowing what happens to those who flee?" ?
> 
> If that's the intended question, once again it would be a conclusion of "at least if I run I have a _chance_".  Coupled with the knowledge that out of the subset of those who flee, there is a certain number who DO get away.  Of course we in the barcalounger section don't hear about those.



What is the percentage of people who when arrested, submit, who are killed or harmed by police?

Is it higher or lower than the number who resist?

Are you even sentient?

Fucking KOS Kiddie moron...


----------



## Pogo (Apr 29, 2015)

BlackSand said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > I'm running this through Google translate but it's not helping...
> ...




It may or may not increase one's chances of unfavorable circumstances.  Clearly it is possible.   Hence the thought, "at least I have a chance".

What I'm saying is, of all the instances of somebody (anybody of any color) running from the police, the only ones we hear about in the barcalounger section are, by definition, the ones who don't get away.  What percentage that is of the total is a whole 'nother question.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 29, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> *'America's police now frighten me'*
> 
> ... Today, though, even the conservative voices that have for so long defended law enforcement are wavering. Take some time and browse the libertarian Cato Institute's online National Police Misconduct Reporting Project. It's a scholarly work, and evidence gathered is weighed carefully; in fact, the last full year for which they have issued a definitive report is 2010.
> 
> ...



The ought to frighten you, sloth.

If they ever figure you out, you're done...


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 29, 2015)

Pogo, you get anything from the CVS?


----------



## tigerred59 (Apr 29, 2015)

SUPERMAN1929 said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> > BlackSand said:
> ...



We all do dear!!


----------



## SUPERMAN1929 (Apr 29, 2015)

Pogo said:


> SUPERMAN1929 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


You don't understand. It's part of their genetics.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 29, 2015)

SUPERMAN1929 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > SUPERMAN1929 said:
> ...



On the contrary I understand only too well.  Your ilk is a big part of the problem.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Apr 29, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > *'America's police now frighten me'*
> ...


"I float like a butterfly but I sting like a bee"


----------



## Steinlight (Apr 29, 2015)




----------



## LogikAndReazon (Apr 29, 2015)

Thug.......... The "new" N word.......

Comical


----------



## tigerred59 (Apr 29, 2015)

SUPERMAN1929 said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> > SUPERMAN1929 said:
> ...



*Listen, if your gonna continue to lump all blacks together, than going forward, all whites are racist and ass holes.....and play the racism card also.*


----------



## thereisnospoon (Apr 29, 2015)

tigerred59 said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> > tigerred59 said:
> ...


You win the following awards...
Whiner
Blah blah blah.
Excuses.
Sick of it....
Stop carping and get your house in order.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Apr 29, 2015)

Pogo said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


And?.....
Here's a list of current drivers licensed by NASCAR..
All but ONE are from NC....
http://www.nascar.com/en_us/sprint-...lts/2015/geico-500.raceResults.entryList.html


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 29, 2015)

tigerred59 said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> > tigerred59 said:
> ...



We definitely need to change. But black people also need to stop their bullshit. If you live in the ghetto either get out or be a good citizen. The number one problem we all have is young male crime. Of all colors. Even the women's prisons are filled with the same kinds of people. Fatherless young people. People who werent raised right. 

What can black leaders do to get more manufacturing factories in cities like detroit? Get more young women iud's so they dont have unwanted pregnancies. Is it possible we can get people not ready to be parents to stop having kids?

Can blacks start speaking English? Taye Diggs or michael Jordan or Kobe all know how to speak. Bet your kids can too. You know what I mean. Steve Harvey jokes about his ignorant relatives. You know you're ghetto when...stop that. No one can take you seriously. I like the way Steve Harvey speaks with black slang still he's well spoken.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Apr 29, 2015)

Pogo said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Not dry counties....Illegal untaxed booze....Which for your info, was illegal everywhere.
BTW, the only reason NC was typical was because of the availability of apples as a source of sugar for the distilling process.
What's the point here?....We're not discussing that sort of running from the cops.
The amount of excuses and obfuscation in this thread would fill one of those oil tanks in a New Orleans refinery.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 29, 2015)

tigerred59 said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > tigerred59 said:
> ...


First, its bullshit if any of the fathers werent there for their kids. Second, you have to admit there are too many black people who can tell the same story you have. That's not fair to the kids. And this is where most criminals come from.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 29, 2015)

tigerred59 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > tigerred59 said:
> ...


My cop buddy talks about the 80s when they could no longer shoot at a car they were chasing. The cops clearly need to be retrained and demilitarized.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 29, 2015)

thereisnospoon said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > tigerred59 said:
> ...



Has this shit been happening this often all over america all the time and maybe the media is just showing it more to use race as a wedge issue to divide us?

How many whites will vote GOP next year because they are sick of gay black liberals trying to take their guns?


----------



## BlackSand (Apr 30, 2015)

Pogo said:


> It may or may not increase one's chances of unfavorable circumstances.  Clearly it is possible.   Hence the thought, "at least I have a chance".
> 
> What I'm saying is, of all the instances of somebody (anybody of any color) running from the police, the only ones we hear about in the barcalounger section are, by definition, the ones who don't get away.  What percentage that is of the total is a whole 'nother question.



Unless of course you have a police scanner and listen to what is going on.
Then you have a better idea of how many get away and the stupid crap they do as well as the lives they endanger trying to escape justice.
But hey ... It is all about taking responsibility for your actions ... Not like I would expect everyone to be responsible.

.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 30, 2015)

thereisnospoon said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > tigerred59 said:
> ...



We still have dry counties here, Sparky.  We ain't talking Prohibition era.  Look up Junior Johnson and "handbrake turns".  You ain't doing that with a 1923 Pierce Arrow.

The very county I live in only voted itself into 'wetness' about five years ago.  If I take a ride out to the city, I'll be going through still-dry counties.  And there's plenty of moonshiners in them thar hills.  One of them, a guy I know around these parts, gets on some TV show.  His name is "Jim Tom".

And the tangent at that point in the thread WAS "running from the cops".  And running from the cops doesn't become something else just because white people are doing it.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 30, 2015)

BlackSand said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > It may or may not increase one's chances of unfavorable circumstances.  Clearly it is possible.   Hence the thought, "at least I have a chance".
> ...




I strongly suspect that within those circumstances, survival easily trumps "taking responsibility for one's actions".  Immediate survival generally trumps everything.


----------



## BlackSand (Apr 30, 2015)

Pogo said:


> I strongly suspect that within those circumstances, survival easily trumps "taking responsibility for one's actions".  Immediate survival generally trumps everything.



At least for the irresponsible ... You won't find me arguing with that.

Then again ... It does take a special kind of person to face danger, take responsibility and stand up for what is right.
Just a shame others look for an excuse and fall short of accomplishing anything worthwhile or responsible.

.


----------

